# Citizens of FYROM



## GeorgeA (Jan 6, 2013)

Γεια σας και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους σας!

Η ερώτησή μου αφορά το πώς αποκαλούμε τους κατοίκους της FYROM. 

Στο κείμενο που έλαβα έγραφε Macedonians. Και η αναφορά ήταν για τους κατοίκους της FYROM. Φυσικά ενημέρωσα τον script writer για όλα τα σχετικά και έδωσα όλα τα στοιχεία που μπόρεσα να συγκεντρώσω. Οπότε, έχει συμφωνηθεί πως δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτή η λέξη. Αλλά παραμένει η ερώτηση: πώς θα αποκαλέσουμε στα Ελληνικά τους κατοίκους της χώρας αυτής;

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο, τη χώρα την λέμε FYROM ή Πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβική Δημοκρατία της Μακεδονίας. Αλλά πώς αποκαλούμε τους κατοίκους της χώρας (για να αποφύγω το μακρινάρι "Κάτοικοι της Πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβικής Δημοκρατίας της Μακεδονίας"). Στο κείμενο επαναλαμβάνεται αρκετές φορές και όχι μόνο θα ήταν πολύ κουραστικό αλλά δεν μπορείς να το επαναλαμβάνεις αυτό το μακρινάρι πάλι και πάλι. 

Βρήκα κάπου το Σλαβομακεδόνες που προσωπικά θεώρησα αρκετά σωστή ονομασία, αλλά είδα σε ορισμένους ιστοχώρους πως όταν τους λένε έτσι οι εκπρόσωποί τους διαμαρτύρονται (όπως εδώ). 


Στέκει αυτή η διαμαρτυρία; 

Τι θα με συμβουλεύατε να χρησιμοποιήσω ώστε να είναι κοινά αποδεκτό;


----------



## Earion (Jan 6, 2013)

Όπως τους λέγαμε από παλιά, προτού αναβιώσει το Μακεδονικό Ζήτημα, ή --για να το πω καλύτερα-- προτού ξεπηδήσει η νεότερη φάση του Μακεδονικού (1991- έως σήμερα): *Σλαβομακεδόνες*. Είναι το πιο τίμιο, το πλησιέστερο στην πραγματικότητα, και δυστυχώς, λόγω των λανθασμένων χειρισμών, πολύ δύσκολο να επικρατήσει σήμερα.


----------



## GeorgeA (Jan 6, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Earion. 
Προσωπικά μου αρέσει αυτή η λύση περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη που γνωρίζω. 
Θα ήθελα, όμως, να ακούσω και άλλες απόψεις για να δω αν αυτό αποτελεί μια κοινά αποδεκτή θέση ή όχι.

Αλήθεια, αν γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί παρεξηγήθηκε ο εκπρόσωπός τους και δήλωσε ένσταση για τον όρο Σλαβομακεδόνες θα με ενδιέφερε. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι υποτιμητικό σ’ αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 6, 2013)

Η ένσταση στο _Σλαβομακεδόνας_ μού θυμίζει τα νεύρα της Μουτσάτσου που την λένε _Γκρικ_ κι όχι _Χελίν_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2013)

Η ένσταση για το Σλαβομακεδόνες προέρχεται κυρίως από τους εκπροσώπους της αλβανικής εθνικής μειονότητας στην ΠΓΔΜ, αλλά φυσικά βολεύει και τους σλαβικής καταγωγής εκπροσώπους. Στη δική μας σημερινή καθομιλούμενη είναι συνήθως «οι Σκοπιανοί», στη δική τους είναι απλά «Μακεδόνες» (οι Σλάβοι εξ αυτών· δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος αν οι αλβανικής καταγωγής αυτοαποκαλούνται έτσι).

Κτγμ, το μοναδικό κοινά αποδεκτό (αναγκαστικά, επειδή νομικά δεσμευτικό) είναι το μακρινάρι με την ΠΓΔΜ: Κάτοικοι της ΠΓΔΜ, πολίτες της ΠΓΔΜ κλπ.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 6, 2013)

Σλαβομακεδόνες λέω και εγώ. Όλοι οι άλλοι όροι στα ελληνικά, καθώς και οι πρόσφατες ενστάσεις των γειτόνων (σλαβοφώνων και αλβανοφώνων) στον όρο αυτό, έχουν πολιτική φόρτιση, ένθεν κακείθεν, το δε Σκοπιανοί είναι και παράλογο, πέρα από υποτιμητικό. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στα αγγλικά το Slavomacedonians ακούγεται εξίσου φορτισμένο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2013)

Καλή χρονιά, Γιώργο.

Συμφωνώ με το *κάτοικοι / πολίτες της ΠΓΔΜ* (καλό να το γράφεις, αλλά όχι να το διαβάζεις) και το
*Macedonian Slavs / Σλαβομακεδόνες*. Το έχει και η Wikipedia:

The *Macedonians* (Macedonian: Македонци; transliterated: Makedonci) – also referred to as *Macedonian Slavs*[35] – are a South Slavic ethnic group who are primarily associated with the Republic of Macedonia. They speak the Macedonian language, a South Slavic language. About two thirds of all ethnic Macedonians live in the Republic of Macedonia and there are also communities in a number of other countries.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macedonians_(ethnic_group)

Δες όμως και τη σημείωση 35 εκεί για τους Slav Macedonians / Slavomacedonians.

Ευτυχώς, δεν τους λέμε Φυρομίτες — θα μπερδεύονταν με τους φορουμίτες.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δες όμως και τη σημείωση 35 εκεί για τους Slav Macedonians / Slavomacedonians.



Αυτά που λέει το Greek Helsinki Monitor (καλυπτόμενο από ένα ασαφές «according to members of the community») δεν ισχύουν καθόλου, για την ακρίβεια συνιστούν αντιστροφή της εξέλιξης του όρου. Ο όρος Σλαβομακεδόνες δεν απέκτησε υποτιμητική χροιά λόγω της χρήσης του από τις ελληνικές αρχές. Αντιθέτως, ο όρος, τρέχων στην εν Ελλάδι δημόσια χρήση παλαιότερα, εγκαταλείφθηκε ως ενδοτικός κατά την εποχή των συλλαλητηρίων και των εθνικιστικών αλαλαγμών και αντικαταστάθηκε από τους γνωστούς -τωόντι υποτιμητικούς- όρους. Η «reluctance if not hostility» λοιπόν των «modern-day Macedonians of Greece» να δεχτούν τον όρο ήταν επόμενο στάδιο, κείθε απάντηση στην δώθε όξυνση, και όχι αναπόφευκτη συνέπεια της υποτιθέμενης υποτιμητικής χρήσης του όρου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2013)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, το πρόβλημα σε σχέση με το ερώτημα του Γιώργου είναι οι Αλβανοί.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έτσι κι αλλιώς, το πρόβλημα σε σχέση με το ερώτημα του Γιώργου είναι οι Αλβανοί.



Για την απόδοση _στα ελληνικά_ δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Στα αγγλικά, το πρόβλημα είναι ούτως ή άλλως δυσεπίλυτο.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 6, 2013)

+ 1 κι από μένα για τις λύσεις "πολίτες της ΠΓΔΜ" και, φυσικά, "Σλαβομακεδόνες".

[συγκείμενο και ύφος καθορίζουν τον όρο που πρέπει να επιλεγεί]


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2013)

Εμένα μου γεννήθηκε ο πειρασμός να ρωτήσω τι κείμενο είναι και σε ποιο κοινό απευθύνεται. Το "Σλαβομακεδόνες", από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κράτος ονομαζόμενο Σλαβομακεδονία, πώς να μην προσκρούει στην ένσταση των εθνοτικά Αλβανών πολιτών του, που είναι και το 35%;
Το σύνολο σχεδόν του διεθνούς Τύπου τους αποκαλεί Macedonians. Οπότε κάποιος που μεταφράζει ειδικά στα ελληνικά, όπου έχουμε το πρόβλημα με την ονομασία τους, είτε μεταφράζει πιστά και "ανεύθυνα" (όχι με την κακή έννοια αλλά με την έννοια ότι δεν φέρει ευθύνη) το πρωτότυπο και γράφει "Μακεδόνες" αφού το πρωτότυπο λέει Macedonians, είτε παίρνει υπόψη του το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνεται το κείμενο και πράττει αναλόγως. Στο 'Μακεδόνες' ενίστανται (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον) οι Έλληνες πλην λίγων ακροαριστερών και Ελλήνων Σλαβομακεδόνων, στο πιο ουδέτερο και ακριβές 'πολίτες της ΠΓΔΜ' ενίσταται ο μεταφραστής, απ' ό,τι είδα (άλλωστε το επίθετο, πώς;), αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι πολίτες του κράτους αυτού, που διεκδικούν το 'Μακεδόνες', στο 'ΠουΓουΔουΜιανοί' ενίσταται η αίσθηση του γελοίου, στο 'Φυρομίτες' οι ψηλομύτες, στο 'Σκοπιανοί' οι αντιεθνικιστές (εγώ πάντως αυτό χρησιμοποιώ στην καθημερινή ομιλία· εσείς;). Σωστή λύση δεν υπάρχει, αφού το έδαφος είναι ναρκοθετημένο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2013)

Costas said:


> Σωστή λύση δεν υπάρχει, αφού το έδαφος είναι ναρκοθετημένο.



Από τα διάφορα Ανωμακεδόνες, Βορειομακεδόνες, Νεομακεδόνες, Βαρδαρομακεδόνες (εντάξει, αυτό είναι κοντά στο Βαρβαρομακεδόνες και ίσως δεν κάνει) θα μπορούσε κάποτε να έχει βγει καλή λύση.


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2013)

Εγώ εννοούσα "σωστή _μεταφραστικά_ λύση" δεν υπάρχει, όπως έχουν τώρα τα πράματα. Αλλιώς, όταν και αν τα δύο κράτη συμφωνήσουν και δώσουν τα χέρια, αυτομάτως θα υπάρχει κάποια σωστή λύση, αφού θα αναγνωρίζεται αμοιβαία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2013)

Costas said:


> στο 'ΠουΓουΔουΜιανοί' ενίσταται η αίσθηση του γελοίου


Παρέμπ, αυτό που λες δεν το έχω δει, αλλά έχω δει το _Πουγουδουμίτες_ (στο ίδιο πλαίσιο με τους _Κουκουέδες_, άλλωστε, και τα δύο), οπότε απλώς μου λείπει το επίθετο _πουγουδουμιτικός_.
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2013)

Θα μπορούσαν επίσης να υπάρξουν (προσωρινά, μέχρι να δοθεί η λύση):

(α) Το (γραμματικά άθλιο, συμφωνώ) υβρίδιο FYROMακεδόνες, FYROMακεδονικός (υπάρχουν ευρήματα και με Φυρομακεδόνες)
(β) Το Φυρομιανοί, φυρομιανός (έχει ευρήματα)

ίσως και άλλα, που αναμφίβολα δεν ικανοποιούν κανέναν...


----------



## Eleni_B (Jan 6, 2013)

Αν το "Μακεδόνες" έμπαινε πάντα εντός εισαγωγικών, θα έδινε μια λύση που μόνο τα εισαγωγικά μπορούν να δώσουν (να κάνουν μια έννοια να μοιάζει σαν αντικατοπτρισμός αυτής που δεν είναι μέσα σε εισαγωγικά).

Καλή χρονιά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 6, 2013)

Εγώ στην καθημερινή μου ομιλία λέω _Μακεδόνες_, συνήθως εκνευρίζοντας όλους τους παρευρισκόμενους, αλλά σε κείμενο θα πρόσεχα τι γράφω. Το πρόβλημα με το "_πολίτες της ΠΓΔΜ_" είναι όχι μόνο ότι είναι δυσλειτουργικό αλλά και ότι δεν το δέχονται οι ίδιοι. Οπότε αν είναι κανείς να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε δυο αμφιλεγόμενες ονομασίες, καλύτερα ας διαλέξει _Σλαβομακεδόνες_· λέξη που δεν έχει γλωσσικά θέματα.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 6, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ στην καθημερινή μου ομιλία λέω _Μακεδόνες_, συνήθως εκνευρίζοντας όλους τους παρευρισκόμενους, αλλά σε κείμενο θα πρόσεχα τι γράφω.


Δεν είναι ζήτημα εκνευρισμού, είναι ζήτημα ασάφειας. No man is an island unto himself. Από τη στιγμή που, καλώς ή κακώς, η Ελλάδα αμφισβητεί το αποκλειστικό κοπυράιτ του όρου, δεν γίνεσαι επαρκώς κατανοητός όταν λες Μακεδόνες (σκέτο). Πάρε την φράση: 
- Οι Μακεδόνες πίνουν τσίπουρο χωρίς γλυκάνισο. 

Πώς θα καταλάβει ο συνομιλητής σου αν αναφέρεσαι στους κατοίκους της γείτονος ή στους βορειοελλαδίτες που (δικαίως) δεν μολύνουν το τσίπουρό τους με γλυκάνισο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 6, 2013)

Θεωρητικά ναι, αλλά στα περισσότερα συμφραζόμενα καταλαβαίνουν όλοι για τι μιλάω. Π.χ. όταν λες "κάνουμε πολλές εξαγωγές στην Μακεδονία", όλοι καταλαβαίνουν.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jan 6, 2013)

(τετρασύλλαβος πρωτολογισμός) Μακεσλάβοι - μακεσλάβικα
και για τα αγγλικά ιδανική λύση θα ήταν το Makedonski(s) people κατά το Iraqi(s) people


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2013)

Ας το ξαναβάλω να βρίσκεται: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...eedom-fighters&p=148742&viewfull=1#post148742


----------



## GeorgeA (Jan 7, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. 

Τελικά χρησιμοποίησα το "Κατοίκους της ΠΓΔΜ".
Εκεί που το κείμενο έλεγε πως ένα νέο DVD είναι τώρα διαθέσιμο στα "Macedonian" (αφού ενημερώθηκα για τις γλώσσες στις οποίες είναι μεταφρασμένο) το μετάφρασα, "το νέο DVD είναι τώρα διαθέσιμο στα Σλαβομακεδονικά, στα Αλβανικά και στα Τουρκικά.


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2013)

Εντάξει, George. Και έχε υπόψη σου ότι τα σλαβομακεδονικά, τα αλβανικά και τα τουρκικά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να γράφονται με αρχικό κεφαλαίο. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν βλέπω το λόγο γι' αυτό.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 7, 2013)

Κι εγώ στην καθημερινή μου ομιλία χρησιμοποιώ το _Μακεδόνες,_ εν μέρει με διάθεση να προκαλέσω και εν μέρει με διάθεση πραγματισμού. Από το _Σλαβομακεδόνες_ θα προτιμούσα τα _Βορειομακεδόνες_ και _Νεομακεδόνες,_ τα οποία νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβέστερα και θα αποτελούσαν εξαιρετικές λύσεις αν είχαν προταθεί εγκαίρως, τότε που έπρεπε. Αλλά από τη στιγμή που τα παραπάνω δεν τα δέχεται κανείς, ούτε οι ίδιοι ούτε εμείς ούτε κανένας άλλος, μένουν μόνο τα "Μακεδόνες" και "κάτοικοι της ΠΓΔΜ". Από τα δύο θεωρώ σίγουρο ότι θα επικρατήσει το πρώτο. Άλλωστε, ουσιαστικά έχει ήδη επικρατήσει παντού εκτός από εδώ. Σε γραπτό κείμενο βέβαια δεν μου έχει τύχει να το χρησιμοποιήσω, και σίγουρα θα το έκανα με προσοχή. Σε μετάφραση μάλλον θα διάλεγα αναγκαστικά το πολιτικά ορθό "κάτοικοι της ΠΓΔΜ", προσπαθώντας να αποφύγω τις επαναλήψεις (θα μου άρεσε να έβαζα "Μακεδόνες" με διευκρινιστική υποσημείωση, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι αυτό θα προκαλούσε και εκνεύριζε πολλούς αναγνώστες, κάτι που μάλλον δεν θα ήθελε ο συγγραφέας). Για τη γλώσσα, το _Σλαβομακεδονικά_ είναι κομψή και ακριβής λύση.


----------



## Zbeebz (Jan 7, 2013)

Σε όσους χρησιμοποιείτε τον όρο "Μακεδόνες" για να προκαλέσετε, προτείνω, αντί για τον τόπο καταγωγής μου, να χρησιμοποιείτε το όνομα του χωριού σας, παιδιά. "Πολίτες της ΠΓΔΜ" είναι ο επίσημος όρος και Σλαβομακεδόνες ο ιστορικά και γλωσσολογικά σωστότερος. Δεν είμαι καθόλου εθνικίστρια και ούτε πιστεύω σε ανόητες αλυτρωτικές θεωρίες. Όμως, όπως πολύ σωστά είπε και ο/η pidyo πριν, αυτό δημιουργεί σύγχυση. 
Επίσης, παραπέμπει και σε εφηβικές ορμονικές ανισορροπίες. Χώρια που αλείφει βούτυρο Κερκύρας στο ψωμί εθνικιστών και αλυτρωτιστών ΕΚΑΤΕΡΩΘΕΝ.

Υπογραφή,
μια Μακεδόνισσα αναντάμ παπαντάμ


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2013)

Πάντως, επειδή είπατε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι η αλβανική μειονότητα της ΠΓΔΜ, να πω ότι απο συμφοιτήτριά μου Σλαβομακεδόνισσα (της ΠΓΔΜ) ξέρω ότι οι Αλβανοί δεν ικανοποιούνται ούτε με τον χαρακτηρισμό Μακεδόνες, γιατί λέει δεν είναι Μακεδόνες (σλαβό- ή ότιδήποτε άλλο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Κι εγώ στην καθημερινή μου ομιλία χρησιμοποιώ το _Μακεδόνες,_ εν μέρει με διάθεση να προκαλέσω και εν μέρει με διάθεση πραγματισμού.



Εγώ δεν το κάνω με διάθεση να προκαλέσω, αλλά μοιραία προκαλώ. Για μένα είναι θέμα πραγματισμού και μόνο. Η χώρα είναι τόσα χρόνια, πια, γνωστή ως _Μακεδονία_, που δεν έχει σημασία πόσα επίθετα και προσδιορισμούς θα βάλουμε μπροστά· όλοι θα λένε _Μακεδονία_, _Μακεδόνες_, _μακεδονικά_. Είναι ανάλογο με το ΗΒ. Ποιος λέει "κάτοικος του ΗΒ"; Ή _Άγγλος_ λέμε ή _Βρετανός_. Κι όχι μόνο εμείς, όλοι έτσι τούς λένε. Που μάλιστα, δεν έχουν μόνο δύο εθνικότητες, όπως η FYROM, αλλά τουλάχιστον τέσσερις. Μήπως εμάς δεν μας λένε Greeks και την χώρα μας Greece; Η χώρα μας λέγεται Ελληνική Δημοκρατία, αλλά ούτε εμείς δεν το λέμε αυτό. Πώς ακριβώς περιμένουμε να λέει κανείς "Δημοκρατία της Βόρειας Μακεδονίας" αντί για σκέτο _Μακεδονία_; Αλλάξει δεν αλλάξει το όνομα, όλοι _Μακεδονία_ θα λένε. Εκτός κι αν αλλάξει σε κάτι που δεν έχει μέσα την λέξη _Μακεδονία_, πράγμα αδύνατον.

Υπογραφή: επίσης ένας Μακεδόνας.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Πώς ακριβώς περιμένουμε να λέει κανείς "Δημοκρατία της Βόρειας Μακεδονίας" αντί για σκέτο _Μακεδονία_; Αλλάξει δεν αλλάξει το όνομα, όλοι _Μακεδονία_ θα λένε.



Για μένα, τα "Βόρεια Μακεδονία" και "Νέα Μακεδονία" ήταν πολύ καλές λύσεις, οι οποίες όμως έπρεπε να είχαν προταθεί στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90, όταν οι βόρειοι γείτονές μας θα πέταγαν τη σκούφια τους να τους υιοθετήσουν. Τώρα έχει εδραιωθεί παγκοσμίως το Μακεδονία σκέτο, είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι, είτε είμαστε εθνικιστές είτε όχι, είτε έχουμε εφηβικές ορμονικές ανισορροπίες είτε όχι. Εμείς εδώ απλά στρουθοκαμηλίζουμε και επιμένουμε σε μια λύση που δεν έχει μέλλον.


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2013)

Είπα πιο πάνω ότι το Σλαβομακεδονία είναι η πιο έντιμη λύση, και εννοώ η λύση που και την αλήθεια αποκαθιστά και καμία από τις δύο εμπλεκόμενες χώρες δεν αφήνει με την πίκρα του ηττημένου. Με αυτή την ονομασία και τα δύο μέρη κάτι θα δώσουν και κάτι θα κερδίσουν. Όλες οι άλλες λύσεις (σκέτη Μακεδονία, Άνω, Βόρεια) είτε δικαιώνει μονόπλευρα τον ένα εθνικισμό (γιατί υπάρχει, ας μην το ξεχνάμε, και από την άλλη πλευρά εθνικισμός, αρχαϊκός, παρωπιδικός, δημαγωγικός) είτε αφήνει επικίνδυνες ουρές για μελλοντικές αναφλέξεις. Το επιχείρημα «μα έτσι το λένε όλοι οι άλλοι» μπορεί να φαίνεται πραγματιστικό αλλά στην ουσία δεν είναι, γιατί δεν κλείνει το θέμα. Είναι καθαρή υποχώρηση της μιας πλευράς. Όσο κι αν ακούγεται σολιψιστικό αυτό που θα πω, δεν ενδιαφέρει πώς ονομάζουν αυτή τη χώρα όλοι οι άλλοι, ενδιαφέρει μονάχα πώς την ονομάζουν οι Έλληνες (και κατά δεύτερο λόγο οι Βούλγαροι). Διότι όλοι οι άλλοι δεν έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν το πρόβλημα του εννοιολογικού ελιγμού, της μετατροπής του γεωγραφικού όρου σε εθνικό προσδιοριστικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2013)

Ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα ποιο ήταν το μεγάλο πρόβλημα με αυτήν την διαμάχη. Θεωρώ αστείο το θέμα διεκδικήσεων άρα δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το πρόβλημα, δεδομένου ότι παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν δεκάδες, αν όχι εκατοντάδες (Νέα Αγγλία, Νέα Ουαλία, κτλ).


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2013)

Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι ένα νεοδημιουργούμενο έθνος χρειάστηκε, όπως όλα τα έθνη, προσδιοριστική ονομασία για την υπόστασή του την εθνική, και επέλεξε ένα γεωγραφικό όρο (που δεν είχε καν σταθερά όρια στο διάβα των αιώνων), επιμένοντας όχι μόνο να μονοπωλήσει τον όρο αυτό στο παρόν, αφαιρώντας τον από άλλους που έχουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα, αλλά και αναδρομικά στο παρελθόν, και μάλιστα απαρνούμενο παλαιότερες ονομασίες! Το περιέγραψα σε εξήντα πέντε λέξεις, ακούγεται περίπλοκο, είναι περίπλοκο, και δεν έχει άλλα παράλληλα στον κόσμο.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 7, 2013)

Earion said:


> Είπα πιο πάνω ότι το Σλαβομακεδονία είναι η πιο έντιμη λύση, και εννοώ η λύση που και την αλήθεια αποκαθιστά και καμία από τις δύο εμπλεκόμενες χώρες δεν αφήνει με την πίκρα του ηττημένου.



Ωραία, μια χαρά λύση είναι το Σλαβομακεδονία. Ή μάλλον ήταν, το 1991, όταν το νεοσύστατο τότε κράτος των βόρειων γειτόνων μας θα δεχόταν ευχαρίστως οποιαδήποτε ονομασία είχε μέσα το συνθετικό μακεδονία. Εμείς όμως τότε αρνηθήκαμε πεισματικά οποιοδήποτε όνομα περιείχε τη λέξη μακεδονία, είτε με γεωγραφικό είτε με εθνοτικό είτε με οποιονδήποτε άλλο προσδιορισμό, και μάλιστα πανηγυρίσαμε κιόλας την τεράστια διπλωματική ήττα μας όταν οι γείτονες γίνονταν δεκτοί στον ΟΗΕ με την προσωρινή και δίχως άλλο εκτρωματική ονομασία Πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβική Δημοκρατία της Μακεδονίας. 
Ήταν βέβαια τότε σίγουρο ότι όλος ο κόσμος θα την έλεγε Μακεδονία σκέτο, όπως και έγινε, και έτσι αναγνωρίζεται σήμερα επίσημα από περισσότερες από εκατό χώρες-μέλη του ΟΗΕ. Στο μεταξύ ο μετριοπαθής Γκλιγκόροφ αντικαταστάθηκε από υπερεθνικιστές τύπου Γκρουέφσκι οι οποίοι ούτε θέλουν να ακούσουν για Σλαβομακεδονίες. Βέβαια όσο το θέμα παραμένει ανοικτό μπορεί κανείς να ελπίζει ότι ίσως στο μέλλον ο εθνικισμός τους να αμβλυνθεί και να υπάρξει διάθεση για συμβιβαστική λύση, αλλά αν δεν μεσολαβήσει κάποια στρατιωτική ήττα δεν βλέπω για ποιο λόγο να υπαναχωρήσουν από τα κεκτημένα τους. Το πιθανότερο είναι να πιεστούμε εμείς να τους δεχτούμε σε ΝΑΤΟ και ΕΕ με διπλή ονομασία, οπότε οι ίδιοι θα αυτοαποκαλούνται Μακεδόνες, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θα τους λένε Μακεδόνες, εμείς θα τους λέμε κατοίκους της ΠΓΔΜ και όλοι θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι. Πλην των μεταφραστών, δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

Όσο υπάρχει Μακεδονία στην Ελλάδα και Έλληνες που είναι και Μακεδόνες, ναι, θα υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα. Οι βλάκες που υπήρχαν εδώ, οι βλάκες που υπάρχουν εκεί, αφήνουν τις βλακείες να διέπουν τις ζωές μας. Ας πιούμε στην κακή υγεία της βλακείας και είθε να πεθάνει κάποτε και να μας αδειάσει τη γωνιά.


----------



## Zbeebz (Jan 7, 2013)

Earion said:


> Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι ένα νεοδημιουργούμενο έθνος χρειάστηκε, όπως όλα τα έθνη, προσδιοριστική ονομασία για την υπόστασή του την εθνική, και επέλεξε ένα γεωγραφικό όρο (που δεν είχε καν σταθερά όρια στο διάβα των αιώνων), επιμένοντας όχι μόνο να μονοπωλήσει τον όρο αυτό στο παρόν, αφαιρώντας τον από άλλους που έχουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα, αλλά και αναδρομικά στο παρελθόν, και μάλιστα απαρνούμενο παλαιότερες ονομασίες! Το περιέγραψα σε εξήντα πέντε λέξεις, ακούγεται περίπλοκο, είναι περίπλοκο, και δεν έχει άλλα παράλληλα στον κόσμο.


Earion, γράφω respect αλλά να ξέρεις, είναι understatement!

Και πάνω που θα πρόσθετα για τον ΕΚΑΤΕΡΩΘΕΝ εθνικισμό, με πρόλαβε ο nickel:


nickel said:


> Όσο υπάρχει Μακεδονία στην Ελλάδα και Έλληνες που είναι και Μακεδόνες, ναι, θα υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα. Οι βλάκες που υπήρχαν εδώ, οι βλάκες που υπάρχουν εκεί, αφήνουν τις βλακείες να διέπουν τις ζωές μας. Ας πιούμε στην κακή υγεία της βλακείας και είθε να πεθάνει κάποτε και να μας αδειάσει τη γωνιά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πάντως, επειδή είπατε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι η αλβανική μειονότητα της ΠΓΔΜ, να πω ότι απο συμφοιτήτριά μου Σλαβομακεδόνισσα (της ΠΓΔΜ) ξέρω ότι οι Αλβανοί δεν ικανοποιούνται ούτε με τον χαρακτηρισμό Μακεδόνες, γιατί λέει δεν είναι Μακεδόνες (σλαβό- ή ότιδήποτε άλλο).


Ναι, αλλά το ίδιο μπορούν να πουν όλες οι εθνοτικές μειονότητες ενός κράτους. Π.χ. οι Έλληνες πολίτες Τούρκοι ή Μουσουλμάνοι της Θράκης, είναι Έλληνες με την πολιτική/κρατική έννοια.



Earion said:


> Είπα πιο πάνω ότι το Σλαβομακεδονία είναι η πιο έντιμη λύση, και εννοώ η λύση που και την αλήθεια αποκαθιστά και καμία από τις δύο εμπλεκόμενες χώρες δεν αφήνει με την πίκρα του ηττημένου. Με αυτή την ονομασία και τα δύο μέρη κάτι θα δώσουν και κάτι θα κερδίσουν. Όλες οι άλλες λύσεις (σκέτη Μακεδονία, Άνω, Βόρεια) είτε δικαιώνει μονόπλευρα τον ένα εθνικισμό (γιατί υπάρχει, ας μην το ξεχνάμε, και από την άλλη πλευρά εθνικισμός, αρχαϊκός, παρωπιδικός, δημαγωγικός) είτε αφήνει επικίνδυνες ουρές για μελλοντικές αναφλέξεις. Το επιχείρημα «μα έτσι το λένε όλοι οι άλλοι» μπορεί να φαίνεται πραγματιστικό αλλά στην ουσία δεν είναι, γιατί δεν κλείνει το θέμα. Είναι καθαρή υποχώρηση της μιας πλευράς. Όσο κι αν ακούγεται σολιψιστικό αυτό που θα πω, δεν ενδιαφέρει πώς ονομάζουν αυτή τη χώρα όλοι οι άλλοι, ενδιαφέρει μονάχα πώς την ονομάζουν οι Έλληνες (και κατά δεύτερο λόγο οι Βούλγαροι). Διότι όλοι οι άλλοι δεν έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν το πρόβλημα του εννοιολογικού ελιγμού, της μετατροπής του γεωγραφικού όρου σε εθνικό προσδιοριστικό.


Ενώ συμφωνώ με τα υπόλοιπα, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η Άνω ή η Βόρεια αφήνει ουρές για επικίνδυνες αναφλέξεις. Εμένα μου φαίνεται μια χαρά λύση, όπως έλεγε άλλωστε και ο nickel χτες. Αλλά είναι αλήθεια ότι αυτό θα μας πάει σε κανονική πολιτική συζήτηση και όχι σε γλωσσικής υφής τοιαύτην.


----------



## pontios (Jan 8, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα ποιο ήταν το μεγάλο πρόβλημα με αυτήν την διαμάχη. Θεωρώ αστείο το θέμα διεκδικήσεων άρα δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το πρόβλημα, δεδομένου ότι παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν δεκάδες, αν όχι εκατοντάδες (Νέα Αγγλία, Νέα Ουαλία, κτλ).



Μάλλον ξεφύγαμε από τον αρχικό σκοπό του νήματος, αλλά αφού ήδη πήρε την τροπή..
Γεια σου Helle,
Έγραψες ...


> "..Θεωρώ αστείο το θέμα διεκδικήσεων .. "



Όλοι έχουμε τις απόψεις μας, και σέβομαι την δικιά σου, αλλά ας παραθέσω ένα απόσπασμα (από μια συζήτηση στο ιντερνέτ) - την άποψη ενός συμπολίτη σου (I think you've mentioned that you are a British citizen?), που προφανώς δεν θεωρεί αστείο αυτό το θέμα διεκδικήσεων (παρότι δεν είναι Ελληνογενής).
Please delete this post, if it's deemed off topic .. I just had to respond to Helle.



> I wonder how we British would feel if some European neighbours started claiming Queen Elizabeth was, say, French or Belgian? We might think it risible, but if they started putting up statues of her in town squares and naming airports after her, would we still be laughing? And if they also insisted on changing their respective countries' names to, say, Cornwall or Sussex, and the international community was listening to their demands, defending their 'rights'? If being Greek means anything at all, Alexander the Great was Greek, and it is pedantic to claim otherwise. Otherwise we may as well argue John Betjeman was a Dutchman.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jan 8, 2013)

η απλούστερη λύση: gr: Μακεντόνια, Μακεντόνες, μακεντόνικα en: Makedonija, makedonski(s)

ένα φθόγγο αλλάζεις, ένα τονισμό, και είμαστε πραγματιστές και δίκαιοι, αλλά δεν υπάρχει πολιτική βούληση.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 8, 2013)

Earion said:


> Το επιχείρημα «μα έτσι το λένε όλοι οι άλλοι» μπορεί να φαίνεται πραγματιστικό αλλά στην ουσία δεν είναι, γιατί δεν κλείνει το θέμα. Είναι καθαρή υποχώρηση της μιας πλευράς. Όσο κι αν ακούγεται σολιψιστικό αυτό που θα πω, δεν ενδιαφέρει πώς ονομάζουν αυτή τη χώρα όλοι οι άλλοι, ενδιαφέρει μονάχα πώς την ονομάζουν οι Έλληνες (και κατά δεύτερο λόγο οι Βούλγαροι). Διότι όλοι οι άλλοι δεν έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν το πρόβλημα του εννοιολογικού ελιγμού, της μετατροπής του γεωγραφικού όρου σε εθνικό προσδιοριστικό.



Για να μείνουμε στο γλωσσικό, επειδή αλλιώς θα ξεφύγουμε σε δύσβατα μονοπάτια, η ανωτέρω παρατήρηση, που μπορεί κάποιοι να τη θεωρούν, ξερωγω, εθνικιστικής λογικής, μου φαίνεται σωστή και από γλωσσικής πλευράς. Ξαναλέω, ας αφήσουμε στην άκρη τους εκατέρωθεν εθνικισμούς. Από τη στιγμή που έχουμε να περιγράψουμε, στη γλώσσα μας, ένα έθνος και τους πολίτες μιας χώρας που χρησιμοποιούν ένα όνομα το οποίο στα ελληνικά προκαλεί καλώς ή κακώς σύγχυση, επειδή στα καθ' ημάς δηλώνει και άλλα πράγματα, η ορθή γλωσσικά επιλογή είναι να διαλέξουμε έναν όρο που να προκαλεί λιγότερη σύγχυση. Ακριβώς επειδή το θέμα του ονόματος έχει εμπλακεί σε ανόητες εθνικιστικές συζητήσεις, στα κριτήρια επιλογής του όρου αυτού πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται το σωστό register (όχι προγραμματικά προσβλητικοί όροι, όπως Σκοπιανός), η παλαιότητα του όρου (οι νεολογισμοί Ανωμακεδόνες, Βορειομακεδόνες, Μακεντόνες κλπ. ας πέσουν στο τραπέζι, αλλά θα έχουν το μειονέκτημα που έχουν όλοι οι νεολογισμοί απέναντι στις παλιοσειρές), η -στον βαθμό του εφικτού- ακρίβεια (ναι, ωραία, ο όρος Σλαβομακεδόνες παραβλέπει τους Αλβανούς, αλλά κατά την εθνογένεση των γειτόνων το σλαβικό στοιχείο ήταν κυρίαρχο και προσδιοριστικό, οπότε δεν είναι καθόλου παράλογο να υπάρχει η ένδειξη αυτή στον εθνώνυμο), η απλότητα και η ευχρηστία (όλα τα πΓΔΜ κόβονται εξ ορισμού) κλπ. 

Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να κινηθούμε διαφορετικά απ' ό,τι σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη διερεύνηση της προτιμότερης ορολογίας στα ελληνικά. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι θόρυβος από άλλη κουβέντα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> η απλούστερη λύση: gr: Μακεντόνια, Μακεντόνες, μακεντόνικα en: Makedonija, makedonski(s)
> 
> ένα φθόγγο αλλάζεις, ένα τονισμό, και είμαστε πραγματιστές και δίκαιοι, αλλά δεν υπάρχει πολιτική βούληση.


Αυτό το έχεις τσεκάρει ότι το δέχονται οι γειτόνοι; Άλλωστε, και οι ξένοι Macedonians τους ονομάζουν αυτή τη στιγμή, όχι Makedonians, το ίδιο και το κράτος τους κλπ. Εκτός κι αν εννούσες ότι δεν υπάρχει _εκατέρωθεν_ πολιτική βούληση.

*Πιδύε*, συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να μείνουμε στο γλωσσικό, αλλά το γλωσσικό στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι αδύνατον να ξεχωριστεί από το πολιτικό. Γιατί το θέμα δεν είναι πώς θα τους ονομάσουμε αποκλειστικά εμείς: αυτό είναι εκείνο που έλεγαν εξαρχής οι Σκοπιανοί (μπορεί η ονομασία αυτή πολιτικά να είναι λόγω συμφραζομένων μειωτική, αλλά γλωσσικά δεν είναι: δεν λέμε Λουξεμβούργιοι, Ανδορριανοί, Σιγκαπουριανοί κλπ.;): "εσείς πείτε μας όπως θέλετε, θα σας το επιτρέψουμε αυτό". Το θέμα είναι πώς θα ονομαστούν ενώπιον όλης της διεθνούς κοινότητας. Στο δεύτερο αυτό θέμα είναι που έχει ειδικό βάρος η αποδοχή της ονομασίας τους από την Ελλάδα. Πραγματική λύση λοιπόν, _και_ γλωσσική, μπορεί να υπάρξει μόνο με την επίλυση του πολιτικού θέματος της διεθνούς ονομασίας έναντι πάντων, και όχι ανεξάρτητα από αυτήν. Πηγαίνοντας δε σ' αυτό, πιστεύω ότι η παλιοσειρά του Σλαβο- έχει σοβαρότατα προβλήματα σε σύγκριση με τον γεωγραφικό προσδιορισμό. Εδώ δεν διαμαρτύρονται όλοι ότι το Ισραήλ δεν έχει δικαίωμα να αυτοανακηρυχτεί "εβραϊκό" κράτος, κι ότι αυτό είναι ρατσιστικό; Το ότι η εθνογένεσή τους ήταν σλαβική μπορεί να σβήσει το γεγονός ότι πριν από δεκακάτι χρόνια ήταν έτοιμοι για αποσχιστικό πόλεμο αν τους έδινε το πράσινο φως το ΝΑΤΟ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> Εδώ δεν διαμαρτύρονται όλοι ότι το Ισραήλ δεν έχει δικαίωμα να αυτοανακηρυχτεί "εβραϊκό" κράτος, κι ότι αυτό είναι ρατσιστικό; Το ότι η εθνογένεσή τους ήταν σλαβική μπορεί να σβήσει το γεγονός ότι πριν από δεκακάτι χρόνια ήταν έτοιμοι για αποσχιστικό πόλεμο αν τους έδινε το πράσινο φως το ΝΑΤΟ;



Έτσι κι αλλιώς κι εμείς αυτοονομαστήκαμε Έλληνες, παρότι δεν ήμασταν κι απόγονοι του Περικλή. Όλες οι φυλές του Ισραήλ κατοικούσαν στην Ελλάδα, από Σλάβους μέχρι Αλβανούς κι από Τούρκους μέχρι Ρομά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

Και λοιπόν;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2013)

Και λοιπόν η πραγματική μείξη εθνών σε ένα νεοσύστατο κράτος δεν έχει πολύ σχέση με την ονομασία του κι άρα δεν βλέπω γιατί πρέπει να κολλάμε στο "Σλαβομακεδόνες" γιατί "ήταν Σλάβοι". Από την άλλην, δεν βλέπω γιατί να θεωρείται και προσβλητικό.


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2013)

Ελληγενή, λόγω ηλικίας ίσως δεν θυμάσαι την πολιτική φόρτιση προ εικοσαετίας. Όπως σίγουρα δεν θυμάσαι το ζήτημα επί εποχής ψυχρού πολέμου. Ίσως αυτό να είναι και καλό. Καλό γιατί στο μέλλον θα έχουμε ξεχάσει τα πάντα και δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις ονομασίες. Αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει φτάσει αυτό το μέλλον, και δεν θα φτάσει για πολλές δεκαετίες ακόμη, γιατί δεν προτίθενται να πεθάνουν όλοι οι σημερινοί σαραντάρηδες πρόωρα για να αφήσουν τόπο σε σένα. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η Νέα Αγγλία και η Νέα (Νότια) Ουαλλία που λες, δεν συνορεύουν με την παλιά Αγγλία και την παλιά νότια Ουαλλία. Σαν παράδειγμα είναι αποτυχημένα και είναι σαν να μου λες ότι η Νέα Υόρκη είναι πιθανή μελλοντική αλυτρωτική διεκδίκηση των ΗΠΑ στην παλιά Υόρκη.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, η Νέα Αγγλία και η Νέα (Νότια) Ουαλλία που λες, δεν συνορεύουν με την παλιά Αγγλία και την παλιά νότια Ουαλλία. Σαν παράδειγμα είναι αποτυχημένα και είναι σαν να μου λες ότι η Νέα Υόρκη είναι πιθανή μελλοντική αλυτρωτική διεκδίκηση των ΗΠΑ στην παλιά Υόρκη.


Επίσης: Είναι άλλο να αποικίζεις εσύ μια περιοχή και να την ονομάζεις Κύμη (Μεγάλης Ελλάδας), είναι άλλο να είσαι πρόσφυγας και να βαφτίζεις τον νέο τόπο σου Νέα Σμύρνη — κι είναι άλλο ένας γείτονάς σου να λέει πως έχει πλέον την αποκλειστικότητα μιας δικής σου ιστορικής ονομασίας.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> *Πιδύε*, συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να μείνουμε στο γλωσσικό, αλλά το γλωσσικό στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι αδύνατον να ξεχωριστεί από το πολιτικό. Γιατί το θέμα δεν είναι πώς θα τους ονομάσουμε αποκλειστικά εμείς: αυτό είναι εκείνο που έλεγαν εξαρχής οι Σκοπιανοί (μπορεί η ονομασία αυτή πολιτικά να είναι λόγω συμφραζομένων μειωτική, αλλά γλωσσικά δεν είναι: δεν λέμε Λουξεμβούργιοι, Ανδορριανοί, Σιγκαπουριανοί κλπ.;): "εσείς πείτε μας όπως θέλετε, θα σας το επιτρέψουμε αυτό". Το θέμα είναι πώς θα ονομαστούν ενώπιον όλης της διεθνούς κοινότητας. Στο δεύτερο αυτό θέμα είναι που έχει ειδικό βάρος η αποδοχή της ονομασίας τους από την Ελλάδα. Πραγματική λύση λοιπόν, _και_ γλωσσική, μπορεί να υπάρξει μόνο με την επίλυση του πολιτικού θέματος της διεθνούς ονομασίας έναντι πάντων, και όχι ανεξάρτητα από αυτήν. Πηγαίνοντας δε σ' αυτό, πιστεύω ότι η παλιοσειρά του Σλαβο- έχει σοβαρότατα προβλήματα σε σύγκριση με τον γεωγραφικό προσδιορισμό. Εδώ δεν διαμαρτύρονται όλοι ότι το Ισραήλ δεν έχει δικαίωμα να αυτοανακηρυχτεί "εβραϊκό" κράτος, κι ότι αυτό είναι ρατσιστικό; Το ότι η εθνογένεσή τους ήταν σλαβική μπορεί να σβήσει το γεγονός ότι πριν από δεκακάτι χρόνια ήταν έτοιμοι για αποσχιστικό πόλεμο αν τους έδινε το πράσινο φως το ΝΑΤΟ;



Εγώ έμεινα στο απλό ζήτημα της πρέπουσας ανεπίσημης ονομασίας στα ελληνικά. Το ζήτημα της επίσημης ονομασίας ασφαλώς είναι διαφορετικής τάξης θέμα. Όταν με το καλό λυθεί, θα τεθεί εκ νέου και το ζήτημα της τρέχουσας ονομασίας με διαφορετικούς όρους.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jan 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> Αυτό το έχεις τσεκάρει ότι το δέχονται οι γειτόνοι; Άλλωστε, και οι ξένοι Macedonians τους ονομάζουν αυτή τη στιγμή, όχι Makedonians, το ίδιο και το κράτος τους κλπ. Εκτός κι αν εννούσες ότι δεν υπάρχει _εκατέρωθεν_ πολιτική βούληση.



Από τη στιγμή που τροφοδοτήθηκαν με τον καιρό τα άκρα και στις δύο χώρες, τώρα υπάρχει ατολμία στους πολιτικούς.
Δεν ξέρω τι θα απαντούσαν πάντως στο αγγλικό makedonski, Makedonija, αλλά το αστέρι της Βεργίνας το έκαναν γιαπωνέζικο σαν ένδειξη καλής θέλησης το 1995, τότε βέβαια που κυβερνούσε ο Γκλιγκόροφ.


----------



## Earion (Jan 8, 2013)

Αυτή τη λύση προωθεί ο Ευάγγελος Κωφός. Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι την είχε προτείνει παλιά, επί Μητσοτάκη, ο υπουργός εξωτερικών της Ρωσίας (ξεχνώ το όνομά του) και ακούστηκε γελοία. Δεν ήμασταν έτοιμοι τότε. Ούτε και το Σλαβομακεδόνες γινόταν τότε αποδεκτό από την επίσημη Ελλάδα, και πήγε κόσμος φυλακή γι' αυτό (αφισοκολλητές), για έναν όρο δηλαδή που τον χρησιμοποιούσαν στο απόγειο του εμφυλίου και τα δύο στρατόπεδα και που σήμερα θα παρακαλούσαμε να μας τον παραχωρήσουν. Γιατί; Διότι η ελληνική πολιτική είχε κολλήσει στο περιβόητο «ούτε παράγωγο», διότι ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου έπαιζε το εθνικιστικό χαρτί για να ρίξει το Μητσοτάκη και διότι κάποιοι στήριξαν σ' αυτό το πολιτικό τους μέλλον, το οποίο έμελλε να τους φέρει μέχρι και στο πρωθυπουργικό αξίωμα.  Καλά τα είπε ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Εγώ έμεινα στο απλό ζήτημα της πρέπουσας ανεπίσημης ονομασίας στα ελληνικά. Το ζήτημα της επίσημης ονομασίας ασφαλώς είναι διαφορετικής τάξης θέμα. Όταν με το καλό λυθεί, θα τεθεί εκ νέου και το ζήτημα της τρέχουσας ονομασίας με διαφορετικούς όρους.


Α, εντάξει, τότε αλλάζει. (Πάντως εμένα το Σκοπιανοί στην καθημερινή μου ομιλία με βοηθάει να διακρίνω τους ΠΓΔΜίτες από τους Έλληνες Σλαβομακεδόνες.)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2013)

Earion said:


> Αυτή τη λύση προωθεί ο Ευάγγελος Κωφός. Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι την είχε προτείνει παλιά, επί Μητσοτάκη, ο υπουργός εξωτερικών της Ρωσίας (ξεχνώ το όνομά του) και ακούστηκε γελοία. Δεν ήμασταν έτοιμοι τότε. Ούτε και το Σλαβομακεδόνες γινόταν τότε αποδεκτό από την επίσημη Ελλάδα, και πήγε κόσμος φυλακή γι' αυτό (αφισοκολλητές), για έναν όρο δηλαδή που τον χρησιμοποιούσαν στο απόγειο του εμφυλίου και τα δύο στρατόπεδα και που σήμερα θα παρακαλούσαμε να μας τον παραχωρήσουν. Γιατί; Διότι η ελληνική πολιτική είχε κολλήσει στο περιβόητο «ούτε παράγωγο», διότι ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου έπαιζε το εθνικιστικό χαρτί για να ρίξει το Μητσοτάκη και διότι κάποιοι στήριξαν σ' αυτό το πολιτικό τους μέλλον, το οποίο έμελλε να τους φέρει μέχρι και στο πρωθυπουργικό αξίωμα.  Καλά τα είπε ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω.


Ζοάο Πινέιρο κλπ:


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> Από τη στιγμή που τροφοδοτήθηκαν με τον καιρό τα άκρα και στις δύο χώρες, τώρα υπάρχει ατολμία στους πολιτικούς.
> Δεν ξέρω τι θα απαντούσαν πάντως στο αγγλικό makedonski, Makedonija, αλλά το αστέρι της Βεργίνας το έκαναν γιαπωνέζικο σαν ένδειξη καλής θέλησης το 1995, τότε βέβαια που κυβερνούσε ο Γκλιγκόροφ.



Δεν διαφωνώ με το πνεύμα σου, αλλά για λόγους ιστορικής ακρίβειας θέλω να ρωτήσω: "σαν ένδειξη καλής θέλησης" ή επειδή αναγκάστηκαν;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jan 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> Δεν διαφωνώ με το πνεύμα σου, αλλά για λόγους ιστορικής ακρίβειας θέλω να ρωτήσω: "σαν ένδειξη καλής θέλησης" ή επειδή αναγκάστηκαν;


Σωστά, όπως αναγκαστήκαμε και εμείς.
_6/4/1994 Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή αποφασίζει να παραπέμψει την Ελλάδα στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο για το θέμα του εμπάργκο κατά της ΠΓΔΜ και ταυτόχρονα καλεί τα Σκόπια να επανεξετάσουν τη θέση τους στα θέματα του συντάγματος και των συμβόλων τους._
http://www.sansimera.gr/articles/419/5

Αν δεν λύσει το θέμα ένας τρίτος, ένα δικαστήριο, δεν βλέπω απευθείας διμερή λύση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ελληγενή, λόγω ηλικίας ίσως δεν θυμάσαι την πολιτική φόρτιση προ εικοσαετίας. Όπως σίγουρα δεν θυμάσαι το ζήτημα επί εποχής ψυχρού πολέμου. Ίσως αυτό να είναι και καλό. Καλό γιατί στο μέλλον θα έχουμε ξεχάσει τα πάντα και δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις ονομασίες. Αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει φτάσει αυτό το μέλλον, και δεν θα φτάσει για πολλές δεκαετίες ακόμη, γιατί δεν προτίθενται να πεθάνουν όλοι οι σημερινοί σαραντάρηδες πρόωρα για να αφήσουν τόπο σε σένα.



Δεν ήμουν τόσο μικρός, τα θυμάμαι. Υπάρχουν δυο ζητήματα εδώ. Οι γείτονές μας δεν απαίτησαν την αποκλειστική χρήση του ονόματος και δεν βλέπω πώς θα μπορούσε άλλωστε να συμβεί αυτό. Δεύτερο ζήτημα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει διεκδίκηση. Ούτε σαν κράτος είναι σοβαρό και αναλογικά ισχυρό, σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα ούτε η ιστορία γράφεται με βάση τις εθνικιστικές φαντασιώσεις των λαών. Δεν βλέπω κινδύνους γιατί δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ. Είναι σαν να φοβάται η Ρωσία διεκδικήσεις από την Λευκορωσία.


----------



## pontios (Jan 9, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> η απλούστερη λύση: gr: Μακεντόνια, Μακεντόνες, μακεντόνικα en: Makedonija, makedonski(s)
> 
> ένα φθόγγο αλλάζεις, ένα τονισμό, και είμαστε πραγματιστές και δίκαιοι, αλλά δεν υπάρχει πολιτική βούληση.



Γιατί όχι Vardarska (η κάποιο παράγωγο αυτής της λέξης); - αφού η περιοχή ήταν γνωστή (στους Σλάβους - και ονομάστηκε από αυτούς), ως Vardarska.
Ίσως αυτή θα ήταν η λύση (πολίτικη και ονομαστική);

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vardar_Banovina

"Macedonia" implies expansory ambitions... after all the region already had a name - Vardarska.
Even if there are no expansory ambitions - nevertheless that is what is being implied by choosing that name("Macedonia").


----------



## pontios (Jan 9, 2013)

I meant "expansionary" .. of course.
I wasn't wearing my glasses - both times!
.. and who needs spell check, anyway.? :)

I just wanted to add - if re-chosen/re-adopted,"Vardarska" would also re-establish the relevant historical time-line, which relates to the Slavs. They should be fighting to reclaim what's rightfully theirs - "Vardarska" - and I'd be supporting them in this cause.


----------



## pontios (Jan 9, 2013)

oops, again - πολιτική... #54.
Also, I should have written timeline, not time-line,... #55.

Χρήστος..


----------



## GeorgeA (Jan 9, 2013)

Πιστεύω πως εκεί που έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα (σε διπλωματικό επίπεδο) αφού τώρα έχουν το Macedonia σχεδόν στο τσεπάκι, δύσκολα θα κάνουν τέτοια στροφή 180 μοιρών και θα αποδεχθούν το Vardarska σκέτο. Vadarska Macedonia, ίσως. Αλλά ποιος θα το θυμάται αυτό; Όλοι Macedonia θα την λένε κι ας λέει η εγκυκλοπαίδεια Vadarska Macedonia. 

Σίγουρα, όπως είπε ο Κώστας "το γλωσσικό στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι αδύνατον να ξεχωριστεί από το πολιτικό".
Κι όπως είπε ο Nickel στο #34, "Οι βλάκες που υπήρχαν εδώ, οι βλάκες που υπάρχουν εκεί, αφήνουν τις βλακείες να διέπουν τις ζωές μας..."

Πιστεύω όπως προαναφέρθηκε από πολλούς, πως το παιχνίδι έχει λίγο-πολύ λήξει σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο. Δεν έχω γνωρίσει ακόμα κάποιον ξένο, είτε Αμερικανό, είτε Ασιάτη, είτε Ευρωπαίο που να αποκαλεί (στον προφορικό λόγο) την FYROM αλλιώς από Macedonia. Τους διορθώνεις, φυσικά, και από σεβασμό την επόμενη φορά προσπαθούν να θυμηθούν και να το πουν διαφορετικά. Αλλά δεν το θυμούνται αυτό το FYROM πόσο μάλλον το Former Yugoslavian Republic of Macedonia. Οπότε την επόμενη φορά φρενάρουν και με εμφανή προσπάθεια και ανησυχία να μην σε προσβάλουν λένε "this other Macedonia" ή "the former Macedonia". 
Πρόκειται για "branding" και πρόκειται για την εδραίωση ενός ονόματος στην διεθνή "αγορά". Για να μάθει ο κόσμος ένα όνομα θα πρέπει να είναι κάπως εύκολο και να υπάρξει τεράστια εκστρατεία μάρκετινγκ. Όσο πιο πολύ διαρκούν οι διαπραγματεύσεις τόσο πιο πολύ εδραιώνεται το όνομα Macedonia για τη χώρα αυτή γιατί απλά, ο κόσμος δεν ξέρει πώς αλλιώς να τους πει και δεν προωθείται με PR και μάρκετινγκ κάποια άλλη ονομασία. Επομένως ως φυσική συνέπεια υιοθετείται το πιο εύκολο από τα ονόματα που συμμετέχουν στην διαπραγμάτευση. Συμφωνώ με την άποψη πως το καλύτερο θα ήταν να είχαμε αποδεχθεί το Nova Macedonia όταν ήταν καιρός και να το είχαμε προωθήσει πιο πολύ κι απ' την κοκα-κόλα για να το μάθει ο κόσμος. 

Οπότε, το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε αυτή τη στιγμή κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι, τουλάχιστον, να συμφωνήσουμε πρώτα απ' όλα εσωτερικά στην Ελλάδα πώς θα τους λέμε (εννοώ τόσο στα Αγγλικά όσο και στα Ελληνικά). Να συμφωνήσουμε σε μία ονομασία που θα είναι όσο πιο δίκαιη γίνεται, εύχρηστη στην προφορά, στη γραφή και στην αποτύπωση για όλον τον κόσμο (FYROM & ΠΓΔΜ είναι αποδεδειγμένα δυσκολόχρηστες λύσεις και κανείς δεν τις θυμάται), μια ονομασία που να μην μειώνει καμία πλευρά και... που να έχει κάποια ελπίδα αποδοχής (έστω κι αν έχει κριθεί το παιχνίδι). Μια λύση που θα μπορούσε ακόμα και να γίνει αποδεχτή από εκείνους.

Πιστεύετε πως το Nova Macedonia είναι τελείως καμένο χαρτί;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jan 9, 2013)

pontios said:


> Γιατί όχι Vardarska (η κάποιο παράγωγο αυτής της λέξης); - αφού η περιοχή ήταν γνωστή (στους Σλάβους - και ονομάστηκε από αυτούς), ως Vardarska.
> Ίσως αυτή θα ήταν η λύση (πολίτικη και ονομαστική);
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vardar_Banovina
> ...



Το Vardarska banovina δόθηκε από το βασίλειο Σέρβων, Κροατών, και Σλοβένων το 1922
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subdivisions_of_the_Kingdom_of_Yugoslavia) τότε ονοματοδότησαν κυρίως με ποταμούς τις επαρχίες της Γιουγκοσλαβίας, Dunavska, Moravska, etc) έχει επιβιώσει πάντως ως γεωγραφικός όρος Vardar Macedonia.


----------



## pontios (Jan 9, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ MelidonisM, για την πληροφορία, και George A, για την εξαιρετική ανάρτηση σου.

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι: γιατί η ΠΓΔΜ δεν ήθελε να κρατήσει το αρχικό της όνομά (της περιοχής αυτής), την προϋπάρχουσα ονομασία της, Vardarska; - το πολύ πολύ, ας το άλλαζε/καλλώπιζε το όνομά λίγο - π.χ. Vardinia κτλ..
How many people were asleep at the wheel?
Maybe it's time for a UTurn(a 180 degree about face) and a revisit?
Burma became Myanmar, Rhodesia became Zimbabwe, and lo and behold -the world continues to spin (and continues to be called the world). :mellow:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2013)

pontios said:


> Maybe it's time for a UTurn(a 180 degree about face) and a revisit?
> Burma became Myanmar, Rhodesia became Zimbabwe, and lo and behold -the world continues to spin (and continues to be called the world). :mellow:



Και παρ' όλα αυτά, πολύς κόσμος λέει ακόμη Ροδεσίες και Μπούρμα και Καλκούτα και Βομβάη και Σαϊγκόν. Επίσης, εμείς συγκεκριμένα συνεχίζουμε να λέμε Κωνσταντινούπολη την Πόλη. Βασικά, για το μέγεθος των απαιτήσεων μας στο πώς θα ονομάζει η υφήλιος την ΠΓΔΜ, είμαστε απαράδεκτοι στα θέματα ονομασιών πόλεων και χωρών. Έχουμε να ανανεώσουμε το ρεπερτόριό μας από την ρωμαϊκή εποχή.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 9, 2013)

GeorgeA said:


> Πιστεύετε πως το Nova Macedonia είναι τελείως καμένο χαρτί;



Ίσως όχι _τελείως_ καμένο, αλλά δεν βλέπω πια για ποιον λόγο οι ΠΓΔΜίτες να αποδεχθούν μια τέτοια λύση από τη στιγμή που: 
α. η ΠΓΔΜ έχει ήδη αναγνωριστεί επίσημα ως Μακεδονία από πάνω από 100 χώρες, 
β. ο εθνικισμός στη γείτονα ανθεί και με το παραπάνω, και
γ. η διαπραγματευτική θέση της Ελλάδας είναι πολύ χειρότερη σήμερα σε σχέση με πριν από είκοσι χρόνια, όχι μόνο επειδή στο μεταξύ το όνομα Μακεδονία έχει ντε φάκτο εδραιωθεί αλλά και επειδή βρισκόμαστε σε μια στενωπό από την οποία θα αργήσουμε πολυ να βγούμε (αν βγούμε).

Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, το χαρτί αυτό έπρεπε να είχε παιχτεί προ εικοσαετίας. Αλλά:



Earion said:


> Ούτε και το Σλαβομακεδόνες γινόταν τότε αποδεκτό από την επίσημη Ελλάδα, και πήγε κόσμος φυλακή γι' αυτό (αφισοκολλητές), για έναν όρο δηλαδή που τον χρησιμοποιούσαν στο απόγειο του εμφυλίου και τα δύο στρατόπεδα και που σήμερα θα παρακαλούσαμε να μας τον παραχωρήσουν. Γιατί; Διότι η ελληνική πολιτική είχε κολλήσει στο περιβόητο «ούτε παράγωγο», διότι ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου έπαιζε το εθνικιστικό χαρτί για να ρίξει το Μητσοτάκη και διότι κάποιοι στήριξαν σ' αυτό το πολιτικό τους μέλλον, το οποίο έμελλε να τους φέρει μέχρι και στο πρωθυπουργικό αξίωμα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 9, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> η απλούστερη λύση: gr: Μακεντόνια, Μακεντόνες, μακεντόνικα en: Makedonija, makedonski(s)


Μια χαρά το βρίσκω. Σαν Βρετάνη και Βρετανία ένα πράγμα.

Υποθέτω πως έτσι το προφέρουν οι κάτοικοι της χώρας, σωστά;


----------



## GeorgeA (Jan 9, 2013)

Panadeli, συμφωνώ με όσα ανέφερες.

Αλλά τι θα πρέπει να κάνει τώρα ο Έλληνα πολίτης (μεταφραστής ή μη-μεταφραστής);
1)	Να πει «Αυτό ήταν, έχει κριθεί το παιχνίδι από τους βλάκες εκατέρωθεν. Θα τους λέω κι εγώ όπως τους λέει όλος ο κόσμος γα να πηγαίνω με το ρεύμα», να σκύψει το κεφάλι και να συνεχίσει τη ζωή του αποδεχόμενος τη μοίρα που του επιβάλλουν βλάκες εκατέρωθεν; Δεν το βλέπω ούτε σωστό ούτε ηθικό.

2)	Να βγει στους δρόμους και να αρχίσει να βροντοφωνάζει την αντίθεσή του στις 100 χώρες που έχουν αποδεχτεί την ονομασία και τα εκατομμύρια ξένων που αποκαλούν πλέον το κράτος αυτό Macedonia, δεν το βλέπω να είναι και τόσο αποτελεσματική λύση σ’ αυτό το σημείο. Το 1993 ήμουν ένας από τα εκατομμύρια Ελλήνων που βγήκαμε στους δρόμους με Ελληνικές σημαίες και φωνάζαμε «Η Μακέ-δονία, είναι Ελλή-νική» και τότε πίστευα πως η φωνή μου θα ακουστεί. (Μόνο που την ίδια ημέρα το CNN έδειχνε μια γωνιά της Αθήνας με ένα τσούρμο ανθρώπων και ποτέ δεν ανέφερε πως υπήρχαν εκατομμύρια ανθρώπων στην Ελλάδα που διαμαρτύρονταν για την εθνική αδικία). Δεν νομίζω πως σ’ αυτό το στάδιο του παιχνιδιού η διαμαρτυρία θα αποδώσει.

3)	Να πει «εντάξει, οι άλλοι θα την φωνάζουν Μακεδονία κι εγώ στην Ελλάδα θα τους αποκαλώ κάπως αλλιώς. Κι όταν θα χρειαστεί ποτέ να κάνω συναλλαγές με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο που τους αποκαλεί Macedonians (ως μεταφραστής ή με τη όποια ιδιότητα), θα μιλάμε ο καθένας τη γλώσσα του. Θα τους δείξω εγώ. Κι αν πρόκειται και για υπότιτλους θα προσπαθήσω να πείσω τον μηχανικό ήχου να καλύψει την φωνή ώστε να μην ακούγεται αυτό το παλιοMacedonia και ο θεατής να δει μόνο τους υπότιτλους που θα επαναλαμβάνουν την ποιητικότατη λέξη ΠΓΔΜ». Βέβαια ακόμα και οι Έλληνες δεν έχουν συμφωνήσει ακόμα σε μία ονομασία οπότε ο κάθε μεταφραστής και ο κάθε πολίτης το λέει κάπως αλλιώς αυτό το κρατίδιο. Οπότε στο τέλος τίποτα δεν έχει ποτέ την ελπίδα να επικρατήσει ούτως ή άλλως. ... Δεν την βλέπω και πολύ αποτελεσματική αυτήν την οδό. 

Είμαι της γνώμης πως η πιο θετική και αποτελεσματική οδός είναι, πρώτα απ’ όλα, ξεκινώντας από αυτόν τον όμορφο μικρόκοσμο που λέγεται Lexilogia να συμφωνήσουμε σε ΜΙΑ ονομασία που να πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις που ανέφερα. [*να είναι όσο πιο δίκαιη γίνεται, εύχρηστη στην προφορά, στη γραφή και στην αποτύπωση για όλον τον κόσμο (FYROM & ΠΓΔΜ είναι αποδεδειγμένα δυσκολόχρηστες λύσεις και κανείς δεν τις θυμάται), μια ονομασία που να μην μειώνει καμία πλευρά και... που να έχει κάποια ελπίδα αποδοχής (έστω κι αν έχει κριθεί το παιχνίδι). Μια λύση που θα μπορούσε ακόμα και να γίνει αποδεχτή από εκείνους*.] Για παράδειγμα το Nova Macedonia δεν μου φαίνεται ανεφάρμοστο ακόμα κι αν συμμετείχα σε διεθνές συνέδριο και όλοι την έλεγαν Macedonia κι εγώ την αποκαλούσα Nova Macedonia. Ξέρω πως ίσως και ν’ ακούγεται ουτοπικό το να συμφωνήσουμε αλλά γίνονται και θαύματα αν το αποφασίσουμε. 

Κι αν γίνει αυτό το θαύμα θα μπορούσαμε μετά να προωθήσουμε σαν κύμα προς τα έξω (τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα) την πρακτική αυτή λύση (όποια κι αν είναι αυτή) στο επίπεδο πολιτών. Δηλαδή να δημιουργήσουμε μια εκστρατεία από στόμα σε στόμα και να καθιερώσουμε τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα σε μεγάλο βαθμό μια πρακτική λύση. Κι αν όλοι οι Έλληνες συμφωνούν σε ΜΙΑ ονομασία, τότε υπάρχει αυτή η απειροελάχιστη ελπίδα πως κάποτε στο μέλλον, θα το αποδεχτούν και κάποιοι άλλοι και μετά κάποιοι ακόμα. Δεν λέω πως είναι εύκολο, αλλά αν υπάρχει μία μικρή, μικροσκοπική ελπίδα, κάπου εκεί βρίσκεται, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 9, 2013)

GeorgeA said:


> Κι αν όλοι οι Έλληνες συμφωνούν σε ΜΙΑ ονομασία, τότε υπάρχει αυτή η απειροελάχιστη ελπίδα πως κάποτε στο μέλλον, θα το αποδεχτούν και κάποιοι άλλοι και μετά κάποιοι ακόμα.



Νομίζω ότι το δεύτερο σκέλος της πρότασής σου είναι απείρως ευκολότερο να συμβεί απ' ό,τι το πρώτο.

That being said, δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με το Nova Macedonia (αν και σε συνομιλία με αγγλόφωνο μάλλον δεν θα έλεγα _Nova_ Macedonia αλλά _New_ Macedonia). Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή λύση, διότι δείχνει καθαρά ότι πρόκειται για κάτι νέο, άρα και διαφορετικό, από την παλαιότερη, προϋπάρχουσα Μακεδονία, κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει με τις λύσεις που περιλαμβάνουν γεωγραφικούς προσδιορισμούς (βόρεια- άνω- βαρδάρο- κλπ). Στα ελληνικά ιδίως μου φαίνεται εξαιρετική λύση και από γλωσσική άποψη, καθώς δίνει τη δυνατότητα σχηματισμού εύχρηστων μονολεκτικών προσδιορισμών (νεομακεδόνες, νεομακεδονικός κλπ).


----------



## GeorgeA (Jan 9, 2013)

Είμαστε δύο!
Για να δούμε τι θα πουν και οι άλλοι.  :s

ΥΓ.Όσο για το New ή Nova πιστεύω πως κάθε κράτος θα λέει τη λέξη στη δική του γλώσσα (όπως Νέα Υόρκη).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2013)

GeorgeA said:


> Είμαστε δύο!
> Για να δούμε τι θα πουν και οι άλλοι.  :s
> 
> ΥΓ.Όσο για το New ή Nova πιστεύω πως κάθε κράτος θα λέει τη λέξη στη δική του γλώσσα (όπως Νέα Υόρκη).



Ναι, αλλά εδώ εμπλέκονται δύο μορφές, γιατί στα αγγλικά έχουμε New York καθώς και Nova Scotia.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2013)

Δεν θέλω να μπω στην ουσία της πολιτικής συζήτησης· κτγμ, όσο θα αυξάνει το ποσοστό του αλβανικού πληθυσμού στην ΠΓΔΜ, τόσο θα αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα (άγνωστο προς ποια κατεύθυνση). Να κάνω μια γλωσσική παρατήρηση για το νεομακεδονικός κ.λπ. μόνο:

Αν οι βόρειοι γείτονες είναι οι νέοι Μακεδόνες, τότε, πολύ σύντομα, οι παλιοί θα είναι σίγουρα οι αρχαίοι: του Φίλιππου και του Μεγαλέξαντρου. Οπότε, τι σόι Μακεδόνες θα είναι αυτοί που θα κατοικούν στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα;

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το νεομακεδονικό μπορεί να γίνει (πολιτικά) αποδεκτό από εμάς μόνο στον βαθμό που δεν θα φαίνεται ως νέο (=σύγχρονο), γι' αυτό και το υποχρεωτικά σύνθετο Νοβομακεντόνια. Οι Novomacedonians δεν θα ήταν, τότε, το ίδιο με τους new Macedonians (εκτός, βέβαια, αν είσαι σλαβόφωνος, οπότε τα πράγματα πάλι αλλάζουν).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2013)

Εγώ δεν συμφωνώ σ' αυτό. Εμείς λεγόμαστε Έλληνες, όχι νεοέλληνες. Αυτό το τελευταίο το λέμε μόνο μεταξύ μας. Δεν λέμε _νέοι Αθηναίοι_, _νέοι Σπαρτιάτες_, _νέα Αθήνα_, απλά και μόνο επειδή υπήρχαν αρχαίοι Έλληνες και αρχαία Αθήνα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 10, 2013)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι;

Όταν μιλάτε στα αγγλικά για την Κωνσταντινούπολη, τι λέτε στον συνομιλητή σας; Istanbul ή Constantinople; Το αυτό για την Ελλάδα, τι λέτε; Greece ή Hellas;

Εγώ πάντως λέω Istanbul και Greece (και ναι, ξέρω ότι δεν έχουν την ίδια συναισθηματική φόρτιση οι δύο περιπτώσεις ούτε μεταξύ τους, ούτε με την περίπτωση της Μακεντόνια ή όπως θέλουμε να την πούμε, αλλά έχουν μια αναλογία: για λόγους ιστορικούς, αλλιώς τα λένε έξω, αλλιώς τα λέμε εδώ). Με την ίδια λογική, μιλώντας στα αγγλικά για τη FYROM, μπορούμε μια χαρά να πούμε Macedonia (προφέροντας Μασεντόνια), χωρίς να προδίδουμε τα πιστεύω μας (όσοι από εμάς πιστεύουμε ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να λέγεται έτσι), μια που όταν μιλάμε ελληνικά θα την λέμε Μακεντόνια ή Νόβα Μακεντόνια ή Νέα Μακεδονία ή όπως αλλιώς τέλος πάντων νιώθουμε καλύτερα. Έτσι δεν είναι;

Και κάτι άλλο: εμείς εδώ (εμείς οι απλοί πολίτες, εδώ στους ανεπίσημους χώρους συζήτησης) μπορούμε να λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε και μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε και σε όποιο όνομα θέλουμε. Τελικά όμως σημασία έχει (για τις μεταφράσεις τουλάχιστον) πώς θα αποφασίσει η κυβέρνησή μας ότι θέλει να ονομάζει το κράτος αυτό. Έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Zbeebz (Jan 10, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σας προβληματίζει σε επίπεδο μετάφρασης. FYROM ή ΠΓΔΜ είναι το επίσημο όνομα. Πολίτες (ή αυτόχθονες ή κάτοικοι) της ΠΓΔΜ οι άνθρωποι της χώρας.
Σε μία και μοναδική περίπτωση όπου δεν μπορούσα να το αποφύγω, την έκανα "Macedonia". Μαζί με τα εισαγωγικά όμως. Η μτφρ ήταν από ελληνικά προς αγγλικά.
Πληροφοριακά, ο χαρακτηρισμός "Σκοπιανός" υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν έχει κανέναν μειωτικό χαρακτήρα. Σημαίνει άνθρωπο από το κράτος που έχει πρωτεύουσα τα Σκόπια. Υπό μη κανονικές συνθήκες, βρισιά είναι να σε πουν κι "Αυστριακό" ή "Οθωμανό".


----------



## Palavra (Jan 10, 2013)

Το αρκτικόλεξο είναι προβληματικό γιατί δεν δημιουργεί παράγωγα: πώς θα πούμε το αντίστοιχο του _ελληνικό κρασί, γαλλικό τυρί, αγγλική γλώσσα_; Αναγκαστικά με σιδηρόδρομο, ή με ακροβασίες για να αποφύγουμε τη λακκούβα.

@Μελάνη: νομίζω ότι το θέμα της ονομασίας ενός νεοσύστατου, όμορου κράτους δεν είναι το ίδιο με τα παραδείγματα που δίνεις, διότι υπάρχει και η πολιτική πτυχή στο θέμα. (Μπήκα και να γράψω τις προάλλες, αλλά με είχαν εντωμεταξύ καλύψει ο Παναντέλης στο #25 και ο Εάριον στο #48).


----------



## Zbeebz (Jan 10, 2013)

Μην ανησυχείς, Palavra. Λόγω της φύσης του προβλήματος και των εκατέρωθεν βλακών, εκτιμώ ότι θα αργήσουμε να δούμε το όνομα του κράτους σε κείμενο με λογοτεχνικές / ποιητικές απαιτήσεις! :laugh:


----------



## GeorgeA (Jan 11, 2013)

Zbeebz said:


> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σας προβληματίζει σε επίπεδο μετάφρασης. FYROM ή ΠΓΔΜ είναι το επίσημο όνομα. Πολίτες (ή αυτόχθονες ή κάτοικοι) της ΠΓΔΜ οι άνθρωποι της χώρας.
> Σε μία και μοναδική περίπτωση όπου δεν μπορούσα να το αποφύγω, την έκανα "Macedonia". Μαζί με τα εισαγωγικά όμως. Η μτφρ ήταν από ελληνικά προς αγγλικά.



Zbeebz, η απάντηση στο τι μας προβληματίζει σε επίπεδο μετάφρασης η λύση FYROM ή ΠΓΔΜ βρίσκεται στο #57 και στο #63. 

Σωστά, το ερώτημα του ποια θα ήταν μια "αποδεκτή" μετάφραση σήμερα, έχει απαντηθεί. Αλλά προκύπτει επίσης πως αυτές οι αποδεκτές λύσεις δεν είναι και οι πιο πρακτικές από άποψη χρήσης τόσο στον προφορικό λόγο όσο και στον γραπτό. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα. 

Το πρόβλημα προκύπτει αν το δεις από την άποψη του βίντεο που πολύ εύστοχα παρέθεσε ο Zazula στο #22 περί ηθικής του μεταφραστή.

Αλλιώς ανασηκώνουμε τους ώμους, λέμε ένα "έλα μωρέ πώς κάνεις έτσι, εσύ μεταφράσεις κάνεις" κι ένα "έτσι είναι η ζωή και πώς να την αλλάξεις" και ... ας "απολαύσουμε" την Ελλάδα όπως την αφήνουμε να γίνει.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 11, 2013)

Zbeebz said:


> Πληροφοριακά, ο χαρακτηρισμός "Σκοπιανός" υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν έχει κανέναν μειωτικό χαρακτήρα. Σημαίνει άνθρωπο από το κράτος που έχει πρωτεύουσα τα Σκόπια.



Προσωπικά δεν θεώρησα ποτέ ότι το "Σκοπιανός" έχει μειωτικό χαρακτήρα (αν παραβλέψουμε το γεγονός ότι οι ίδιοι δεν θέλουν να αποκαλούνται έτσι).
Αλλά αυτό που γράφεις δεν είναι ακριβές. Σκοπιανός δεν σημαίνει "άνθρωπος από το κράτος που έχει πρωτεύουσα τα Σκόπια", σημαίνει "κάτοικος των Σκοπίων", όπως Αθηναίος δεν σημαίνει "άνθρωπος από το κράτος που έχει πρωτεύουσα την Αθήνα", αλλά "κάτοικος της Αθήνας". Τα Σκόπια είναι πόλη, όχι χώρα. Το παράδειγμα των Λουξεμβούργιων, των Ανδοριανών και των Σιγκαπουριανών που αναφέρει ο Κώστας στο #40 δεν είναι ανάλογο με την περίπτωση των Σκοπιανών, γιατί στις περιπτώσεις του Λουξεμβούργου, της Ανδόρας και της Σιγκαπούρης το όνομα της χώρας ταυτίζεται με το όνομα της πρωτεύουσας (προφανώς επειδή πρόκειται για χώρες με πολύ μικρή έκταση και με το σύνολο σχεδόν του πληθυσμού συγκεντρωμένο στην πρωτεύουσα), κάτι όμως που δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωση της ΠΓΔΜ, που ναι μεν είναι μικρή χώρα, αλλά δεν ταυτίζεται με την πρωτεύουσά της.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 11, 2013)

Zbeebz said:


> Μην ανησυχείς, Palavra. Λόγω της φύσης του προβλήματος και των εκατέρωθεν βλακών, εκτιμώ ότι θα αργήσουμε να δούμε το όνομα του κράτους σε κείμενο με λογοτεχνικές / ποιητικές απαιτήσεις! :laugh:


Λάθος παραδείγματα έδωσα, τότε: ο Άγγλος πρωθυπουργός, η ελληνική νομοθεσία, το γαλλικό εμπορικό δίκαιο :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Λάθος παραδείγματα έδωσα, τότε: ο Άγγλος πρωθυπουργός, η ελληνική νομοθεσία, το γαλλικό εμπορικό δίκαιο


Εγώ δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα, πάντως, με τα φυρομιανός πρωθυπουργός, φυρομιανή νομοθεσία κ.λπ. (Αν βρω άλλον έναν, θα γίνουμε δύο...)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 11, 2013)

Ούτε κι εγώ, μόνο που ελληνιστί τους λέμε ΠΓΔΜίτες


----------



## Costas (Jan 11, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Προσωπικά δεν θεώρησα ποτέ ότι το "Σκοπιανός" έχει μειωτικό χαρακτήρα (αν παραβλέψουμε το γεγονός ότι οι ίδιοι δεν θέλουν να αποκαλούνται έτσι).
> Αλλά αυτό που γράφεις δεν είναι ακριβές. Σκοπιανός δεν σημαίνει "άνθρωπος από το κράτος που έχει πρωτεύουσα τα Σκόπια", σημαίνει "κάτοικος των Σκοπίων", όπως Αθηναίος δεν σημαίνει "άνθρωπος από το κράτος που έχει πρωτεύουσα την Αθήνα", αλλά "κάτοικος της Αθήνας". Τα Σκόπια είναι πόλη, όχι χώρα. Το παράδειγμα των Λουξεμβούργιων, των Ανδοριανών και των Σιγκαπουριανών που αναφέρει ο Κώστας στο #40 δεν είναι ανάλογο με την περίπτωση των Σκοπιανών, γιατί στις περιπτώσεις του Λουξεμβούργου, της Ανδόρας και της Σιγκαπούρης το όνομα της χώρας ταυτίζεται με το όνομα της πρωτεύουσας (προφανώς επειδή πρόκειται για χώρες με πολύ μικρή έκταση και με το σύνολο σχεδόν του πληθυσμού συγκεντρωμένο στην πρωτεύουσα), κάτι όμως που δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωση της ΠΓΔΜ, που ναι μεν είναι μικρή χώρα, αλλά δεν ταυτίζεται με την πρωτεύουσά της.


Ναι μεν, αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλες χώρες με ταύτιση ονόματος χώρας και πρωτεύουσας πόλης, που δεν είναι πόλεις-κράτος. Από τη λίστα της Wikipedia, βλέπω τους Τζιμπουτιανούς, τους Δομινικανούς, τους Σαλβαδοριανούς, τους Γουατεμαλέζους/ανούς, τους Μπισαουίτες, τους Κουβεϊτιανούς, τους Μεξικανούς, τους Παναμέζους, τους Τυνήσιους (αφού βλέπω στη λίστα πως το ενδώνυμό τους είναι Τούνες ή Τουνς τόσο για τη χώρα όσο και για την πρωτεύουσα). Όσον αφορά την έκταση, το Τζιμπουτί έχει την ίδια με την ΠΓΔΜ.
Μιλάω βέβαια πάντα για την εσωτερική μας ανεπίσημη χρήση, να μην ξεχνιόμαστε. Προσωπικά, όπως προείπα, ονομάζω Σλαβομακεδόνες τους Έλληνες πολίτες που έχουν αυτή τη γλωσσική/εθνοτική ταυτότητα. Τους Σκοπιανούς τους χωρίζω σε εθνοτικά Σλαβομακεδόνες, Αλβανούς κλπ., όπως τους Έλληνες τους χωρίζω σε εθνοτικά Έλληνες, Αρβανίτες, Βλάχους, Τούρκους, Πομάκους, Τσιγγάνους [Ρομά] κλπ. (αλήθεια, νόμιζα πως οι Αλβανοί ήταν περί το 35%, αλλά στη σελίδα της ΠΓΔΜ στη Wikipedia λέει 25%. Πραγματικότητα ή παραποίηση;)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jan 11, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ναι μεν, αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλες χώρες με ταύτιση ονόματος χώρας και πρωτεύουσας πόλης, που δεν είναι πόλεις-κράτος. Από τη λίστα της Wikipedia, βλέπω τους Τζιμπουτιανούς, τους Δομινικανούς, τους Σαλβαδοριανούς, τους Γουατεμαλέζους/ανούς, τους Μπισαουίτες, τους Κουβεϊτιανούς, τους Μεξικανούς.....


Με αφορμή την πόλη/χώρα Μεξικό να θυμίσω τη διαφήμιση της Absolute Vodka που έδειχνε το Μεγάλο Μεξικό
να παίρνει πίσω τις "αλύτρωτες πατρίδες του". Έτσι από το πουθενά, και ξεχνώντας τον Τρίτο Κόσμο,
βρήκαμε κοινά συμφέροντα με τους Γιάνκηδες! 




Εδώ υπάρχει και το παράδειγμα: Μεξικό (κράτος) και Νέο Μεξικό (επαρχία)


Costas said:


> (αλήθεια, νόμιζα πως οι Αλβανοί ήταν περί το 35%, αλλά στη σελίδα της ΠΓΔΜ στη Wikipedia λέει 25%. Πραγματικότητα ή παραποίηση;)



Για τους Αλβανούς από τη δημογραφική ιστορία της Βαρδαρίας:
1948: 17.1	(197,389)	
1953: 12.5 
1961: 13.0 
1971: 17.0 
1981: 19.8 
1991: 21.7 
1994: 22.7 
2002: 25.2 (509,083)


----------



## panadeli (Jan 12, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ναι μεν, αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλες χώρες με ταύτιση ονόματος χώρας και πρωτεύουσας πόλης, που δεν είναι πόλεις-κράτος. Από τη λίστα της Wikipedia, βλέπω τους Τζιμπουτιανούς, τους Δομινικανούς, τους Σαλβαδοριανούς, τους Γουατεμαλέζους/ανούς, τους Μπισαουίτες, τους Κουβεϊτιανούς, τους Μεξικανούς, τους Παναμέζους, τους Τυνήσιους (αφού βλέπω στη λίστα πως το ενδώνυμό τους είναι Τούνες ή Τουνς τόσο για τη χώρα όσο και για την πρωτεύουσα). Όσον αφορά την έκταση, το Τζιμπουτί έχει την ίδια με την ΠΓΔΜ.
> Μιλάω βέβαια πάντα για την εσωτερική μας ανεπίσημη χρήση, να μην ξεχνιόμαστε. Προσωπικά, όπως προείπα, ονομάζω Σλαβομακεδόνες τους Έλληνες πολίτες που έχουν αυτή τη γλωσσική/εθνοτική ταυτότητα. Τους Σκοπιανούς τους χωρίζω σε εθνοτικά Σλαβομακεδόνες, Αλβανούς κλπ., όπως τους Έλληνες τους χωρίζω σε εθνοτικά Έλληνες, Αρβανίτες, Βλάχους, Τούρκους, Πομάκους, Τσιγγάνους [Ρομά] κλπ. (αλήθεια, νόμιζα πως οι Αλβανοί ήταν περί το 35%, αλλά στη σελίδα της ΠΓΔΜ στη Wikipedia λέει 25%. Πραγματικότητα ή παραποίηση;)



Οκ, αλλά η ένστασή μου παραμένει. Σκοπιανός δεν μπορεί να σημαίνει "άνθρωπος από τη χώρα που έχει πρωτεύουσα τα Σκόπια". Σημαίνει "άνθρωπος από τα Σκόπια". Οπότε μόνο αν η χώρα ονομαστεί "Σκόπια" μπορεί το "Σκοπιανός" να σημαίνει όχι μόνο κάτοικος της πρωτεύουσας αλλά και κάτοικος της χώρας. Ανεπίσημα το κάνουμε αυτό εδώ και δυο δεκαετίες, ονομάζουμε δηλαδή τη χώρα "Σκόπια", αλλά επίσημα αυτό δεν γίνεται δεκτό ούτε από τη μια πλευρά ούτε από την άλλη. 
Από αυτή την άποψη, η λύση "Σκοπιανός" για τον κάτοικο της χώρας πρέπει αναγκαστικά να αποκλειστεί από τον επίσημο γραπτό λόγο. Ανεπίσημα βέβαια λέει και γράφει κανείς ό,τι θέλει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> Εδώ υπάρχει και το παράδειγμα: Μεξικό (κράτος) και Νέο Μεξικό (επαρχία)



Το οποίο είναι ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση με την δικιά μας, γιατί ειπώθηκε ότι η δική μας περίπτωση είναι μοναδική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Το οποίο είναι ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση με την δικιά μας, γιατί ειπώθηκε ότι η δική μας περίπτωση είναι μοναδική.


Το οποίο, αν κάτσεις να το σκεφτείς καλύτερα, Χέλλε, είναι σχεδόν ακριβώς αντίθετη περίπτωση από τη δική μας, επειδή το Μεξικό προϋπήρχε ως κρατική οντότητα και έχασε σημαντικά εδάφη από τον ισχυρότερο γείτονά του· κάποια από αυτά τα εδάφη ονομάστηκαν από το όνομα του κράτους από το οποίο αποσπάστηκαν.

Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα, ούτε είναι τυχαίο που δεν βρίσκεται λύση όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Υπάρχει πολλή ιστορία και πολλή πολιτική πίσω από αυτή τη φαινομενικά χαζή διαμάχη. Το κυριότερο είναι, όμως, ότι εδώ βρισκόμαστε σε μια περιοχή όπου η διάρκεια της ανθρώπινης ζωής είναι σαν τίποτε, όπου οι αιώνες δεν σημαίνουν και πολλά και όπου οι άνθρωποι και οι συλλογικές μνήμες χάνονται στα βάθη χιλιετιών. Τέτοιες συνθήκες δύσκολα θα βρεις αλλού στον πλανήτη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2013)

Αν μη τι άλλο, με βάση το παραπάνω, αυτός που θα έπρεπε να φοβάται για εδαφικές ακεραιότητες είναι ο μικρότερος. Κι αυτός δεν είμαστε εμείς. Παρεμπιπτόντως, μιας και μιλάμε για το αν θα λέει κανείς _Νέα Μακεδονία_ ή _Βόρεια Μακεδονία_ ή όποιο άλλο σύνθετο, αντί για απλώς _Μακεδονία_, να θυμίσω ότι το Μεξικό είναι στην πραγματικότητα _*Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες του Μεξικού*_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2013)

Μα, ακριβώς έτσι ερμηνεύτηκαν από πολύν κόσμο στο εξωτερικό οι διαδηλώσεις μας με το σύνθημα «η Μακεδονία είναι ελληνική», πολύ περισσότερο όταν βγήκαν καπάκι στο φως οι [υποτιθέμενες;] συζητήσεις Μητσοτάκη-Μιλόσεβιτς για προώθηση ελληνικών δυνάμεων στην κοιλάδα του Αξιού, μέχρι να συναντηθούν με αντίστοιχες σερβικές. Υπήρχαν φιλέλληνες φίλοι που με ρωτούσαν: «Μα τι πάθατε; Τι σας έπιασε; Ύστερος ιμπεριαλισμός; Τι το θέλετε το μαντιλάκι;» και ενώ στην αρχή προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω την οπτική των συλλαλητηρίων (όχι εύκολο, ιδίως όταν δεν ενστερνίζεσαι κάτι), σύντομα βαρέθηκα να με ταπώνουν με απαντήσεις του στιλ: «Μα πιο πολλοί άνθρωποι κατεβαίνουν στις διαδηλώσεις από τον πληθυσμό που έχει η Μακ... , οκ, οκ η FYROM» και «Η πυροσβεστική σας είναι πιο καλά εξοπλισμένη από τον στρατό τους και τόσα όπλα που αγοράζετε, ο στρατός σας μπορεί να νικήσει όλα τα Βαλκάνια μαζί» και κατέληξα σε μια τυποποιημένη απάντηση του στιλ «Πόση ώρα έχεις διαθέσιμη για να σου εξηγήσω; Επειδή είναι μια ιστορία που αρχίζει πριν από τέσσερις χιλιάδες χρόνια, έξω από τα τείχη της Τροίας...» (Hint: Κανείς δεν διαθέτει τόσον χρόνο...)


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2013)

panadeli said:


> μόνο αν η χώρα ονομαστεί "Σκόπια" μπορεί το "Σκοπιανός" να σημαίνει όχι μόνο κάτοικος της πρωτεύουσας αλλά και κάτοικος της χώρας. Ανεπίσημα το κάνουμε αυτό εδώ και δυο δεκαετίες, ονομάζουμε δηλαδή τη χώρα "Σκόπια", αλλά επίσημα αυτό δεν γίνεται δεκτό ούτε από τη μια πλευρά ούτε από την άλλη.
> Από αυτή την άποψη, η λύση "Σκοπιανός" για τον κάτοικο της χώρας πρέπει αναγκαστικά να αποκλειστεί από τον επίσημο γραπτό λόγο. Ανεπίσημα βέβαια λέει και γράφει κανείς ό,τι θέλει.


Μα ναι, αυτό το έχω(ουμε) ξεκαθαρίσει από την πρώτη στιγμή. Και φυσικά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να ονομαστεί η χώρα "Σκόπια". Αλλά ως προσωρινή και ανεπίσημη λύση, εγώ τη βρίσκω μια χαρά σε σχέση με το Σλαβομακεδόνες, για τους λόγους που παρέθεσα.



Hellegennes said:


> Αν μη τι άλλο, με βάση το παραπάνω, αυτός που θα έπρεπε να φοβάται για εδαφικές ακεραιότητες είναι ο μικρότερος. Κι αυτός δεν είμαστε εμείς. Παρεμπιπτόντως, μιας και μιλάμε για το αν θα λέει κανείς _Νέα Μακεδονία_ ή _Βόρεια Μακεδονία_ ή όποιο άλλο σύνθετο, αντί για απλώς _Μακεδονία_, να θυμίσω ότι το Μεξικό είναι στην πραγματικότητα _*Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες του Μεξικού*_.


Θα σου διέφυγε όμως η πρόσφατη είδηση ότι ο πρόεδρος του Μεξικού έστειλε νομοσχέδιο στη Βουλή ώστε να αλλάξει η ονομασία της χώρας σε απλό "Μεξικό", γιατί, όπως είπε, η ονομασία "Ην. Πολ. του Μεξικού" είχε υιοθετηθεί κατ' απομίμηση [των ΗΠΑ], κι ότι αυτό δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίζεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2013)

Costas said:


> Θα σου διέφυγε όμως η πρόσφατη είδηση ότι ο πρόεδρος του Μεξικού έστειλε νομοσχέδιο στη Βουλή ώστε να αλλάξει η ονομασία της χώρας σε απλό "Μεξικό", γιατί, όπως είπε, η ονομασία "Ην. Πολ. του Μεξικού" είχε υιοθετηθεί κατ' απομίμηση [των ΗΠΑ], κι ότι αυτό δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίζεται.



Πράγματι, δεν το γνώριζα. Αυτό όμως που ήθελα να πω ήταν ότι, άσχετα με το επίσημο όνομα, όλοι κόβουν δρόμο. Κι αν θέλεις, το ίδιο γίνεται και με τις ΗΠΑ. Συνήθως λέμε _Αμερική_· κι εμείς και όλος ο πλανήτης, παρότι τυπικά η Αμερική είναι δυο τεράστιες ήπειροι κι όχι ένα και μόνο κράτος. Επίσης, άσχετα αν ακόμη λέμε ΗΠΑ ή και Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες Αμερικής, ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει να λένε "πολίτης των ΗΠΑ" ή "πολίτης των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών της Αμερικής". Όλοι λένε _Αμερικάνος_. Το να περιμένουμε λοιπόν να λέει ο κόσμος "πολίτης της ΠΓΔΜ/ΦΥΡΟΜ/κτλ" είναι λίγο ανορθολογικό ή κι εκτός πραγματικότητας.


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2013)

Μα βρε Ελληγενή, είναι σα να λες ότι η φράση Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες είναι κατοχυρωμένη από τις ΗΠΑ. Ενώ ΗΠ είναι η περιγραφή της δομής της χώρας: αποτελείται από ισότιμα, αυτοδιοικούμενα κράτη, συνηθισμένη μορφή κράτους σε πρώην αποικίες, για παράδειγμα στο παρελθόν είχαμε τις ΗΠ Βραζιλίας. 
Είναι σα να λες ότι η _Λαϊκή Δημοκρατία του/της_ ή το _Βασίλειο του/της_ είναι αποκλειστικότητα μίας χώρας κι άλλες έπρεπε να έχουν διαφωνήσει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όλοι λένε _Αμερικάνος_.



Κράτα και μικρό καλάθι. Οι Ισπανόφωνοι αμερικανοί τους λένε estadounidenses (ηνωμενοπολιτειακούς) ή norteamericanos (αν και η Β. Αμερική δεν είναι οι ΗΠΑ, όπως θα σου έλεγε οποιοσδήποτε Καναδός).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όλοι λένε _Αμερικάνος_.



Και στα γερμανικά έχει καθιερωθεί πια το US-Amerikaner.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μα βρε Ελληγενή, είναι σα να λες ότι η φράση Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες είναι κατοχυρωμένη από τις ΗΠΑ. Ενώ ΗΠ είναι η περιγραφή της δομής της χώρας: αποτελείται από ισότιμα, αυτοδιοικούμενα κράτη, συνηθισμένη μορφή κράτους σε πρώην αποικίες, για παράδειγμα στο παρελθόν είχαμε τις ΗΠ Βραζιλίας.
> Είναι σα να λες ότι η _Λαϊκή Δημοκρατία του/της_ ή το _Βασίλειο του/της_ είναι αποκλειστικότητα μίας χώρας κι άλλες έπρεπε να έχουν διαφωνήσει.



Νομίζω ότι χάθηκες τελείως. Αυτό που έγραψα δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με αυτό που λες. Δεν γράφω πουθενά ότι λέμε _Μεξικάνος_, _Μεξικό_, _Αμερική_ κι _Αμερικάνος_ λόγω κολλήματος, αλλά χάριν ευκολίας/συντομίας.



SBE said:


> Κράτα και μικρό καλάθι. Οι Ισπανόφωνοι αμερικανοί τους λένε estadounidenses (ηνωμενοπολιτειακούς) ή norteamericanos (αν και η Β. Αμερική δεν είναι οι ΗΠΑ, όπως θα σου έλεγε οποιοσδήποτε Καναδός).



Προφανώς εννοούσα "όλοι οι αγγλόγλωσσοι". Δεν ξέρω άλλες γλώσσες. Εξάλλου θα ήταν γελοίο να εννοούσα "όλοι στις γλώσσες τους" δεδομένου ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει για όλες τις γλώσσες.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2013)

Και οι ίδιοι λένε αρκετά συχνά US citizen. Θυμάμαι μιαν Αργεντινή που έβγαζε καπνούς όταν άκουγε το American στη θέση του US citizen. "Εμείς δηλαδή τι είμαστε;" έλεγε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2013)

Οι ίδιοι όντως το λένε, αλλά για να τονίσουν το citizen, περισσότερο. Περίπου όπως λέμε εμείς "είμαι Έλληνας πολίτης" ή "Έλληνας, φορολογούμενος πολίτης", όταν μιλάμε για τα δικαιώματά μας, παρά για την εθνικότητά μας. Ακόμη και η ίδια η wikipedia, σε ένα από τα -μοιραία- καλύτερα άρθρα της, δίνει Americans = citizens of USA.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 12, 2013)

Costas said:


> Θυμάμαι μιαν Αργεντινή που έβγαζε καπνούς όταν άκουγε το American στη θέση του US citizen. "Εμείς δηλαδή τι είμαστε;" έλεγε.


Έχω πετύχει και την αντίθετη περίπτωση. Μια Αργεντινή που όταν της είπαν στα αγγλικά ότι είναι American, απάντησε "όχι βέβαια!" (προφανώς επειδή ήξερε ότι όλοι όταν λένε "αμερικανός" εννοούν "πολίτης των ΗΠΑ").


----------



## GeorgeA (Jan 21, 2013)

I would like to offer some additional statistical facts on the subject. Since my survey to foreign people proved that this question will raise increasingly as the time goes, (irrespective of the political developments on the matter), I am writing my findings in English so also English speaking people can find it.

Based on the small sample of answers given in the previous pages of this thread, the most agreed with:
Slavomacedonia/ Slavomacedonians (7 people I believe) and
FYROM (Former Yugoslavia Republic of Macedonia) / Citizens of FYROM.
Then there was North Macedonia / North Macedonians which was voted by 3 people.
And finally with 2 votes there was New Macedonia / New Macedonians.

I conducted a small survey in the international community asking translators from 13 different countries plus an American teacher.

I gave them one page of introduction explaining the issue and then I asked them how they would call the country to the north of Greece so as to distinguish it from the North area of Greece and not to mislead the public (readers/audience) who reads their translation.The introduction page I gave them was the following:

"There are currently two different places with the name Macedonia. One applies to the north part of Greece and one to a country that was created after the former Yugoslavian war and the split in smaller countries. This is not unusual in this world especially in terms of cities. For example there is Cambridge in Canada and Cambridge in UK. But there is also the country Mexico and the US state called New Mexico (only, there, they added the word "New" for distinction). 
The problem with Macedonia is that if someone reads, a script that was translated by you and it says: "Alexander the Great was born in Macedonia" (referring to the South Slavic speaking country which is located north of Greece), "and he spoke the Macedonian language" (referring to the South Slavic language spoken in this country), it creates a misconception.
The reader gets the idea that Alexander the Great was born in that geographical area of that country to the north of Greece), and he was talking a South Slavic language.
This is misdirecting the reader because the truth is that Alexander was born in a Greek city called Pella (about 40 kilometres from Thessaloniki – the second biggest Greek city in the North of Greece, in the Greek area that is called Macedonia since the beginning of the known history and has never been changed).
The reader will also start wondering how is it possible that 
-	historic books and linguistics, say that Alexander the Great was speaking the Greek dialect called Macedonian and he was giving Greek names to the cities he was conquering and even the name of his horse was Greek but in the country called “Macedonia” they talk South Slavic? Are there two Macedonian languages?
-	Alexander the Great was educated by Aristotle (the Greek philosopher), and remained known in history for exactly that: the fact that he spread the Greek culture throughout all the then known world. The period that followed is called in history Hellenistic period. So, how is it possible that he was from a Slavic culture and he was spreading the Greek civilization? How is it possible that the period that followed is not called the Slavic period but Hellenistic period?"

(15 people were surveyed) The answers were the following:

Answers:
*47%* * Translators from 7 countries (Czech Republic, Germany, Holland, Hungary, Israel, Russia, Switzerland) said that they would use *Republic of Macedonia* (but using it and not omitting it so the reader understands).
*20%* * Translators from 3 countries (Spain, Sweden and Italy) would call it *North Macedonia*.
*13%* * The translators from China and Denmark said that they already use and they will continue using the term *“Macedonia, the country”* as opposed to the Greek Macedonia. This way their readers understand the difference.
* Another Swedish translator said that he would translate it FYROM in written but verbally he would still call it Macedonia. 
* The French translator would call it *New Macedonia*.
* And an American teacher calls it already and will continue calling it, “Macedonia that was part of Yugoslavia”.

1)	The majority originated that they were not well informed and they were not aware of the fact that Alexander the Great was born in Pella which is and has always been in the Greek territory. For them, Macedonia is almost synonymous with Alexander the Great. So, although it has always been clear to them that Alexander the Great was Greek, the recent years with the promotion of the name of the new country called Macedonia, they lost what is where. They were rather surprised because many of them realized that they have been misled themselves and they now thought that Alexander was born in the area of the country now called “Macedonia”. 

2)	Most of them recognized that a distinction needs to be made otherwise it will be confusing/misleading for the reader. Although they came up with different solutions, 13 out of 14 people, said that they would add some modifier in order to distinguish that the country to the North of Greece is not the same as the area of Macedonia. 

Conclusions: It is the responsibility of the academic world of both countries to sit together and coordinate, cast aside any political propaganda or vested interests and set the story straight so the historic heritage is true and accurate for all involved.

I hope the information will help some people.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Γιώργο, έχεις δυστυχώς πολλά λάθη και δεν μπορώ να σου τα διορθώσω τώρα. Θα περιοριστώ σε ένα σημείο που μπορεί να είναι παρεξηγήσιμο:

in the north of Greece = στο βόρειο μέρος της Ελλάδας
to the north of Greece = βορείως της Ελλάδας

Θα σου διορθώσω τις σχετικές αναφορές, ιδίως το «the country in the North of Greece» σε «the country to the north of Greece».

Είχα κάποτε συμμετάσχει (στο ProZ.com) σε μια παρόμοια συζήτηση με μεταφραστές από διάφορες χώρες και δεν νομίζω να έφυγα από τη συζήτηση με πολλή αισιοδοξία. Κι ας είχα φορέσει τα καλά μου αγγλικά.


----------



## GeorgeA (Jan 21, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο. 

Ελπίζω παρ' όλα αυτά να είναι κατανοητό το ζουμί της επικοινωνίας.:s


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2019)

Η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται πια εδώ:

https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?18429-citizens-of-the-Republic-of-North-Macedonia


----------

